# true or false game



## still a mum

hello ladies thought id start this new game here x 

this is how you play, we start with a statement eg: the next person to read this is planning a holiday soon.....

now the next person who reply's answers if this statement is true or false to them, then they leave a statement for the next person x 


so here goes:

The next person to read this is drinking tea right now.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

False 

The next person reading this is in bed


----------



## still a mum

false

the next person reading this is wishing it was warmer weather x


----------



## still a mum

true! i havent even started mine yet  

the next person reading this is planning a traditional family xmas


----------



## lynsnjon

True! Just can't wait to stuff my face on turkey and get drunk with my closest family, the ones I luve most   

The next person reading this can't wait for work to finish!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

true and I only do 2 days......

The next person reading this has a holiday already booked for 2011


----------



## Skybreeze

False (sadly!)

The next person reading this be going to see Harry Potter on Friday


----------



## Leicesterlou

false just had Doritos though yummy.......

True or False
The next person who reads this always uses public transport....


----------



## lynsnjon

False thankfully not since i was 16.

The next person readng this wishes it wasn't raining


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh no really (in an office with no windows) ...... true

The next person readng this pray for a lovely white christmas


----------



## Tina xx

True      

The next person reading this has a lovely weekend planned


----------



## still a mum

true lol im trying to keep busy!


the next person reading this is madly in love with there dp!


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

The next person reading this is on a diet


----------



## lynsnjon

false, just watchin what i eat   

the next person reading this is looking forward to the office party


----------



## Leicesterlou

liking this game...

True

The next person reading this already has their New Years Resoultions sorted


----------



## lynsnjon

Me too, could do with more players

False

The next person reading this is praying for baby (or 2) in 2011


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

yes more players needed.....

The next person reading this is watching Emmerdale


----------



## purplejr

False

The next person reading this loves their job


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

The next person reading this loves a glass of red wine in the winter


----------



## Margot and Jerry

you sure Lou?   

true

The next person reading this should really be in bed


----------



## purplejr

True

The next person reading this would like more hours in the  day to get jobs done.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

TRUE!
The next person reading this is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## purplejr

Not sure, what's a weekend (not working so every day is the same   ) . prob true.

the next person reading this is getting a lovely cuddle from someone


----------



## lynsnjon

false       i love a cuddle

Next person reading this has got a banging headache


----------



## Margot and Jerry

true! sleep deprivation for the past 6 days from looking after my poorly son is taking it's toll!

the next person reading this is drinking a lovely hot mug of tea


----------



## lynsnjon

false

The next person reading this writing xmas cards


----------



## Leicesterlou

False 

The next person reading this has already eaten their lunch


----------



## still a mum

true!

the next person reading this is feeling happy today x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

false - sorry   

the next person reading this has a choccie bar to scoff this afternoon


----------



## still a mum

true! and already had 1 today as well!  

the next person reading this is half way through a very good book


----------



## still a mum

and margot a jerry   hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

thanks lovely   

false

the next person reading this will be watching Eastenders tonight


----------



## still a mum

true if i can get my dp off of call of duty lol!

the next person reading this wishes they where in a hot country right now sunbathing on the beach x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

*TRUE! * 

the next person reading this will promise to be good over Christmas and not eat and drink too much - and will break that promise?


----------



## still a mum

true! do it every year!!!!

the next person reading this is going to have a nice relaxing soak in the bath tonight!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I wish false....

The nest person reading this loves watching I;m a Celeb get me outta here.....


----------



## keeley ;-)

false, makes me want to puke


the next person reading this has done all there Xmas shopping


----------



## still a mum

false! i wish i had .......

the next person reading this is currently having treatment


----------



## Leicesterlou

False

The next person reading this is thinking of putting their christmas tree up on 1st december


----------



## keeley ;-)

false

the next person reading this is at work?


----------



## Leicesterlou

false

the next person reading this has missed breakfast


----------



## Skybreeze

True   

The next person reading this is having a girls night tomorrow


----------



## still a mum

false, im doing that tonight!

the next person reading this is also listening to music right now!


----------



## KStar

true..... bizarrley we have classic FM on at work.... its actually quite soothing....

The next person reading this has already decided what they are having for lunch


----------



## still a mum

true kstar i enjoy classic fm when im in the mood lol x

the next person reading this is looking foward to having a drink tonight


----------



## lynsnjon

false, head a big night out last sat that i'm still recovering from

The next person reading this thinks Joe Mcelderry is a rubbish club singer! (he's on the radio at the min btw)lol


----------



## keeley ;-)

very true

the next person reading this thinks x factor is over rated


----------



## still a mum

true!

the next person reading this has had to give up something they enjoy for treatment eg: drinking, smoking, dangerous activity!


----------



## keeley ;-)

true!!!!!!  

the next person reading this hasn't given up as much as she should have


----------



## still a mum

TRUE! and i feel so bad but cant help it   

the next person reading this has been or is going shopping today.


----------



## hoping :)

True, an xmas prezi to pick up, not a full on shop! 

hope u dnt mind me joining x x 

next person reading this is planning an unhealthy breakfast tmr morn? mmm bacon sandwiches


----------



## KStar

false....


It sounds so so tempting however...... 

Next person reading this is doing something tonight that they wish they were not!!!! (only cause i am)


----------



## still a mum

true! just want 2 stay in and have 2 go out   hope that makes u feel better kstar! lol!

hello hoping! of course we dont mind luv x

the next person reading this is having a secret little drink tonight


----------



## Leicesterlou

true and after eight choccies too.....

The next person reading this is watching x-factor tonight


----------



## lynsnjon

True unfortunately.

The next person reading this has eaten that much chocolate tonight she feels sick


----------



## still a mum

false.... not chocolate but i did eat to much cake and custard and now feel sick  

the next person reading this has blue eyes


----------



## jay g

False im mr brown eyes

The next person reading this cant stand their neighbours


----------



## purplejr

False, more like mild dislike.

The next person reading this has just had breakfast.


----------



## hoping :)

False hoping to go out for breakfast

the next person reading this will have the day off.


----------



## still a mum

true! im still in my pj's  

the next person reading this loves the seaside


----------



## still a mum

true

the nest person reading this wishes they could c into the future


----------



## keeley ;-)

false. but i wash i could see far back in time.


the next person reading this has suffered at the hands of karma


----------



## still a mum

true  

the next person reading this has seen a real ghost before


----------



## keeley ;-)

true-used to sit on my beds and have chats when i was younger


the next person reading this thinks a roast dinner is the best thing ever invented


----------



## still a mum

true love a gd old roast!

the next person reading this is victim to temporarily losing there dp to call of duty black ops grrrrrr


----------



## lynsnjon

False, lucky for me dh hates that sort of stuff.

Next person reading this wishes they had tomorrow off work.


----------



## keeley ;-)

TRUEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


the next person reading this is looking forward to being PUPO by the end of the week


----------



## Stretch

False .......but i hope loads of people are   

the next person reading this is predicting the X-factor result


----------



## hoping :)

False, dnt bother with x factor any mre.

next person reading this will have a hot drink b4 leaving for work


----------



## lynsnjon

false

Next person reading this had a weird dream last night!


----------



## hoping :)

True! i had my 1st tx dream, if only it were that easy! 

True or false you want the wkend to b longer


----------



## still a mum

true!

the next person reading this feels like they are always wishing there time away eg: only 5 wks till xmas etc


----------



## lynsnjon

So very very true, I know once xmas is out of the way we can start tx so hurry up xmas!!!!!

The next person reading this is reading a newspaper


----------



## hoping :)

False but i will b when i get off here  

you were wishing the price of petrol would stop creeping up each wk?


----------



## lynsnjon

TRUE

The next person reading this is BORED


----------



## still a mum

TRUE! 

theres nothing 2 do today, its my day off and its freezing, just sat here online lol!

the next person reading this is having a nice home cooked meal this evening


----------



## hoping :)

False-i wish i was, dnt finish work til late so a takeaway it is! 

you have actually planned in depth what ud do if u won the lottery?


----------



## still a mum

so TRUE im STILL waiting thou   lol!


the next person reading this is muching on snacks right now!


----------



## Margot and Jerry

false - bit full from lunch! 

the next person reading this is hoping the snow will reach them this weekend?


----------



## still a mum

false i hope it will be gone by the weekend as i have a busy week next week x

the next person reading this is hoping for a white christmas!


----------



## HazelW

False, it makes it hard to look after the animals.

The next person reading this thought the cat in the dustbin thing was secretly a little bit funny.


----------



## hoping :)

True, the fact that she did it. i dnt like how  she left the poor thing in there tho.

the next person reading is planning for 2011 to be their 'year' x


----------



## still a mum

true im not holding out much hope thou as i have been saying that pretty much all my life! lol!

the next person reading this has seen a ufo before


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nope false..... unless a chinese lantern counts x

The next person reading this is hating the fact DH is watching footy on tv


----------



## still a mum

false, he is watching ufo video's on you tube  

the next person reading this love to watch the sunset


----------



## Leicesterlou

True, true so true (roll on summer)

The next person reading this has already started on the christmas chocolate (that should not yet be opened)


----------



## still a mum

true, have started and finished meny boxes of xmas chocolate  

the next person reading this is pleased that monday is almost over!


----------



## hoping :)

Definatly true, another day closer to friday!

you will stil have to do a final xmas shopping dash on xmas eve?x


----------



## still a mum

yep true  same every year!


the next person reading this spends most of there free time on ******** or fertility friends playing games!


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

the next person reading this has a stinking cold


----------



## still a mum

false but i think im getting 1  

the next person reading this knows so much about ttc they could write a book


----------



## hoping :)

Unfortunatly true.x 

you now dnt connect sex and getting pg  x


----------



## Leicesterlou

false (but true at one point)            for you hoping    

the next person reading this enjoys the fact we get an extra day off next year for the 'royal wedding'


----------



## hoping :)

True, but il have2work but double pay  

thanks hun x x 

you still havent finished doing everything u want to in ur home?x


----------



## still a mum

true, even when i think i have finished i find something else needs doing lol!

the next person reading this has brown hair


----------



## Leicesterlou

does dyed brown count?    true

the next person reading this works with a complete d**k


----------



## lynsnjon

false, although he has his moments!!

The next person reading this is wishing tx would just bloody hurry up


----------



## still a mum

true im half way through but its dragging  

the next person reading this is in the 2ww


----------



## hoping :)

False, not started yet, hopefully in the new yr! 

true or false 

you are shattered and wish u was at home already x


----------



## still a mum

both true i am shattered but i am already at home x

the next person reading this cant wait for xmas day  for more than the obvious reasons x


----------



## hoping :)

True, coz we will soon be going on holiday, then also starting tx when we get back... 

True or False 

You watch these fly on the wall programmes (ie peter andre, the family etc) x x


----------



## HazelW

False

You have more than one pet.


----------



## hoping :)

False, just the 1.

You are not looking forward to getting up tmr? x x


----------



## still a mum

true i dont like getting up any day lol have a new memory foam mattress and i love it lol x

true or false:

u pretend not 2 be 2 bothered about tx but really its all u think about?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

True


You love Christmas and all the hype


----------



## still a mum

true x

u have  fur babies x


----------



## Leicesterlou

false

The next person reading this is freezing....


----------



## purplejr

False

The next person has just got up.


----------



## Leicesterlou

False (I wish 5.30am)

The next person is enjoying a large mug of coffee


----------



## Margot and Jerry

false - mug of Rooibos Lou - pants wake-up time again   

the next person is starting to feel Christmassy?


----------



## Leicesterlou

true putting the tree up sunday.... yipee

the next person reading this is wishing the day of work away...


----------



## keeley ;-)

True-but just had a very nice call from the clinic re ET friday   

the next person is so so cold they cant feel there hands


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not quite.... but cold so true (whats the good news Keeley?)

The next person just a nosey as me....


----------



## keeley ;-)

True    we only had one embryo with DP's sperm and it survived the thaw today woopwoop

The next person has on red undies


----------



## Margot and Jerry

false - black I'm afraid (with cream polka dots!)

ooh exciting news about your little frostie     

the next person watched Holby last night?


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

fab news on the embie     

the next person reading this saw the beautiful sunset last night


----------



## Margot and Jerry

false - I was stuck at work, looking out the window at a builder's yard at the back   

the next person reading this is starving!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

true (sorry about the builders yard view) we are on 4th floor so can see over the city

the next person reading this will have eaten lunch before 12


----------



## still a mum

false, been so busy havent even had breakfast yet 

the next person reading this loves terry's chocolate orange


----------



## Leicesterlou

oh yes so true I have bought 2

the next person reading this wonders where the coffee creams dissappeared too in boxes of chocolates


----------



## still a mum

true x

the next person reading this has a favorate food/snack that most people find disgusting


----------



## keeley ;-)

false-Fussy eater. whats yours?

the next person has spent all morning on FF when she should be working!


----------



## still a mum

rue lol! keeley i have a few but people think im gross when i have jam and cheese on toast or jam and tuna and my fav snack is cadburys chocolate with chese and onion crips! u have 2 put a bit of chocy and a crisp in ur mouth at the same time ....lovely !

the next person reading this still doesnt know what 2 get there dp for xmas


----------



## Leicesterlou

yuk sounds horrid      

true any ideas?

The next person reading this wants a blackberry phone


----------



## keeley ;-)

i understand the cheese and jam DP's mum has it. and i also understand the crisps and chocolate that has got to be done but jam and tuna?

true!

the next person reading this keeps trying to eat her lunch but customer wont so off lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

false mine went over an hour ago....

the next person reading this hopes it snows so much tomorrow we can't get out of the house


----------



## still a mum

false have lots to do tomorrow 

how about getting ur dp a new aftershave a computer game on dvd/cd?

the next person reading this has previously suffered from poas addiction lol


----------



## keeley ;-)

False-only done 2 in my life lol no doubt i will when i get into next week lol

The next person reading this is drinking a hot cup of tea


----------



## Leicesterlou

False but fancy one now

The next person reading this has a date with the ironing board tonight


----------



## keeley ;-)

False-i have a maid  (i mean my mums comes once a week  )

the next person reading this thinks that artical about the woman taking votes on wether to have an abortion or not is sick


----------



## still a mum

true its disgusting

the next person reading this wishes they could sing


----------



## still a mum

lol keeley does ur mum want an adopted daughter? i need a mum like that lol x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

True- tone deaf

KK- Can you mum pop round to mine too!!! Good luck for ET

The next person has been Xmas shopping today (I have online!!!)


----------



## Leicesterlou

still a mum said:


> lol keeley does ur mum want an adopted daughter? i need a mum like that lol x


make that 2 adopted daughters

true well about to try and find some bits.....

the next person reading this can't believe its only 2pm


----------



## keeley ;-)

true-roll on friday
And mum will adopt anyone who pay's her       

the next person reading this see's cute fury baby clothes everywhere and wishes she had the little girl to go in them


----------



## still a mum

true!

the next person reading this really hopes that they have a baby by xmas 2011 x


----------



## Leicesterlou

keeley and still a mum I so hope your wishes come true I remember everywhere I looked all I saw was pg women, pushchairs, baby clothes you can't think of anything else can you xxxx

true - would love another

the next person reading this hates marmite


----------



## still a mum

true 

and thx lou x hope u get another baby soon hun x

the next person reading this wants a real xmas tree this year


----------



## Leicesterlou

true - but we bought a fake one last year so will have to suffice

the next person reading this sometimes gets fed up of smiling and being nice to complete idiots I work with


----------



## still a mum

true lou lol! i guess your having a hard day x

the next person reading this needs to make plans more often x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

false - just need more time to action the plans I've already made!   

the next person reading this is going away for Christmas?


----------



## Leicesterlou

false family meal just the 3 of us at home mmmmmm lovely (no MIL yipee)

The next person reading this has been too Maderia (Funchal)? fact finding now....


----------



## Margot and Jerry

false - sorry Lou! Although I've heard it's very beautiful, but can be a little wet at times

The next person reading this secretly thinks Wagner off the X-Factor is really talented


----------



## Leicesterlou

FALSE!!

the next person reading this is counting the hours until bedtime ZZzzzz


----------



## Margot and Jerry

hahaha good! Correct answer   

False! Firstly counting down the hours to the Christmas Lights turn on

the next person reading this thinks duvets are the best invention, ever!


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

the next person reading this wears bed socks in the winter


----------



## still a mum

true

the next person reading this really wants 2 have it out with 1 of there 'mates' but there always seems to be other people there


----------



## Leicesterlou

false - hope you get to do it soon

The next person reading this is leaving work shortly hip hip horrayyy....


----------



## keeley ;-)

true-only an hour and half woop woop.

the next person reading this has spent all day on the ture or false game today lol


----------



## hoping :)

False. only jst got chance2read, u ladies have been busy at true or false  

true or false 

you have a slight addiction to FF and ** x


----------



## still a mum

true lol!
it would  prob get me the sack if i didnt work from home!

the next preson reading this loves the support they have recieved through ff


----------



## keeley ;-)

tttttttrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeee!

the next person reading this loves Nelly (yummy)


----------



## still a mum

true if u mean nelly the singer, i played his song all in my head at dd funeral as me and dp thought it was true 2 us and that she was leaving us for god iykwim? we r not even religious! strange the things u do!

the next person reading this is also listening to music right now


----------



## keeley ;-)

thats really sweet    

true

the next person reading this is going to their mums for dinner    woop woop


----------



## still a mum

false, wish i was! my parents live 200 miles away!

the next person reading this has seen paranormal activity 2


----------



## C0nfused

False

The next person reading this has tickets to see take that next year..


----------



## still a mum

false

the next person reading this feels lucky today


----------



## keeley ;-)

FALSE!

the next person reading this has just found out her embryo didn't survive the night and now needs to use donor sperm!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

False

KK I am so sorry hun ^hun^, I have been in that position where they have all died on cycle 2 and cycle 7

The next person is going on a plane this month


----------



## hoping :)

False, but i am in dec x x 

kk so sorry2hear that hun big hugs x x 

true or false 

you forget which wk the recycle bins go out?x


----------



## keeley ;-)

false i dont have one. 

thanks girls, fingers crossed the DS embryo's make it through the night

the next person reading this would like to give the PM a piece of their mind!


----------



## hoping :)

So true! 

ur mot always happens to come at a bad time?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

True- always is a bad time!!!!

The next person is going out tonight


----------



## hoping :)

False. working til 8  

you get to finish early on a friday? (i wish)


----------



## keeley ;-)

false-get off at 6, just in time for dinner   

the next person reading this thinks all shops should be shut for at least one weekend a year so the working folk can have a life!


----------



## C0nfused

But where would they go! False

The next person reading this thinks that it should be possible to have snow and be warm at the same time


----------



## still a mum

true that would be lovely

the next person reading this has spent way to much money today!


----------



## hoping :)

false, this wk yes, but today no. 

true or false 

u never thought ud have any probs when u 1st started ttc?x


----------



## still a mum

true! sometimes i wished i had left that boxed firmly closed and go back 2 my carefree life before hand x

the next person reading this is a little sad today


----------



## keeley ;-)

true 


the next person reading this is hoping for snow


----------



## still a mum

True as lonng as its gone by mon x

the next person reading this is waiting 4 dinner 2 cook


----------



## Leicesterlou

False i'd be starving......

The next person reading this is thinking of going to bed shortly


----------



## still a mum

false, ive got 2 eat my dinner, watch eastenders (10pm) and then do some wi fit exercise lol

the next person reading this loves keeping fit with the wii fit


----------



## hoping :)

false, but i do enjoy my new fitness dvd just not had the time this week    

true or false 

you have just missed corrie    by accident x


----------



## still a mum

false i missed it on purpose   lol

the next person reading this is trying 2 get members of there family to make up


----------



## hoping :)

False, good luck tho if u are x x

ooo i like corrie haha. 

kats voice frm enders grates on u  x x


----------



## lynsnjon

true but she's so funny lately! Just wish she'd stop stroking that fake bump all the time, that's so annoying u don't spend 9 months stroking it surely there's other things to do with you hands! 

the next person reading this is sooo cold


----------



## springsunshine

True.

The next person reading this is still in their PJs

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, i wish tho!x x

true or false u have already ate some chocolate?x


----------



## springsunshine

False!

R U at work?


----------



## hoping :)

True and i still managed to eat chocolate lol. 

true or false 

xmas has been v.expensive already...x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: you'll put your tree up on the 1st?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, dnt even have our tree yet, been away past 3yrs 4 xmas. 

true or false 

u have to buy a new out fit 4 xmas n n.y.e every year x


----------



## springsunshine

False - not this year!

T or F - you have a cat?!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

False

T or F you have a dog?


----------



## keeley ;-)

false


the next person reading is now pupo!


----------



## hoping :)

False 

true or false 

u dislike having to go and pick up a delivery item after paying 4 delivery grr!x


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

Keeley  on being PUPO rest up hun and positive thoughts of the embie(s) settling in xxxx

the next person reading this has wrapped all their christmas presents...


----------



## lynsnjon

false, but only a couple to go!

t or f you have a xmas party to attend and you're going to do it in style for the last time

btw what is pupo? sorry for the stupid question


----------



## Leicesterlou

False I wish...

PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise hun

true ot false you plan of having a few drinkies tonight as its Friday....


----------



## hoping :)

False, work tmr! 

true or false 

u wake up early when its ur day off?x


----------



## still a mum

true x

t or f u hate having ur picture taken

btw i think this game is easier noe someone decided 2 write t or f instead of the next person reading this so thank u 2 whoever done that lol x


----------



## hoping :)

True, unless its a good 1 haha x x 

true or false

when u are stuck in traffic (mean over an hour +) u stop letting people out or cutting in front? or is that jst me ha x


----------



## still a mum

true i hate traffic!

t or f : u suffer from road rage?


----------



## hoping :)

TRUE i do really really bad! 

ur db/dp/dh doesnt have a clue jst how much u think about tx / IF?x


----------



## Skybreeze

False >> He knows

The next person reading this is writing a psychology essay (like me!)


----------



## hoping :)

False good luck with that tho!x 

true or false 

ur heating is on full at the moment x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U will watch x factor tomorrow?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Always_ hoping

Ooh, I've not seen this before. Can I join in 

F I'm not watching this series of X Factor, think I'm in the minority though!

T or F you have written a list of xmas presents you would like!


----------



## hoping :)

A mental list-true! 

true or false 

you have already wrapped sum xmas presents?x


----------



## Lindy:-)

False  (it's only November    lol)

True or False?  -  the next person to read this is having a nice cup of tea?


----------



## springsunshine

Always hoping - helllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooo lovely!

False - don't like tea!

T or F: It's snowing where you are?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, very cold tho!

you are going shopping today?x


----------



## springsunshine

False - for a walk

You will drink alcohol tonight?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, work tmr morning!

true or false 

ur happy its sunday tmr?x


----------



## still a mum

true beacuse its 1 day closer 2 my 1st scan lol!

t or f:

you are really tired today and need some energy?


----------



## hoping :)

True! and good luck x x 

true or false 

uve had enough of the cold weather?x


----------



## still a mum

true its freezing!

t or f you are actually looking foward 2 xmas 4 1 reason or another?


----------



## springsunshine

False - it isn't raining!

The next person reading this is rushing to get everything done to watch X Factor

x

ps. Still a mum - Just read your signature. I am so sorry about your Emon. xxxxx


----------



## still a mum

false

t or false u can smell dinner being cooked by dp yum yum x


----------



## Leicesterlou

false we went out.....

true or false you have snow outside


----------



## still a mum

false im in london and althou its freezing, so far no snow 

t or f:

u dont want 2 admit it but ur dp is defo the better chef of u both?


----------



## Leicesterlou

true chucks anything in and always tastes good

t or f xfactor is a fix


----------



## keeley ;-)

true!


t or F its snowing again


----------



## still a mum

false, not here anyway am i the only person on here that hasnt had snow yet?

how u doing today keeley?

t or f:

ur relationship has become stronger after fertility problems


----------



## keeley ;-)

true-


t or f  you wish you could change your name lol


----------



## still a mum

lol true dint know what to tho!

t or f:

u cant wait until wednesday cause its the 1st december and u can start getting into xmas without feeling bad!


----------



## keeley ;-)

true


t or f you have decided on the colours for your tree


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: u r getting a real xmas tree this year


----------



## keeley ;-)

false that cats would be all over it.


t or f you are getting ready to watch cake boss on the food channel


----------



## still a mum

false dp is on ps3 

t or f:

you have just had ur dinner and it was yummy!


----------



## springsunshine

True

The next person reading this is really tired

xxx


----------



## still a mum

true been a long day


t or f: u have loads of things 2 do but enjoy being on ff instead


----------



## Leicesterlou

false (had an afternoon snooze today.... lovely)

t or f.... your in your pjs and have been been for time...


----------



## Leicesterlou

ah that didt work well

true love ff 

t or f your in your pjs and have been been for time...


----------



## keeley ;-)

true! my onesies lol


t or f: you would be lost without your credit card


----------



## still a mum

false dont have 1 , maybe i should?

T or F: u can feel the teparature dropping, u know its gonna b a cold nite


----------



## hoping :)

True heating on and under a blanket in my pjs and db's hoodie x x 

btw hasnt snowed here either! 

true or false 

u watch the big bang theory and love it?x


----------



## lynsnjon

true, and quite fancy leonard strangely enough   

t or f you've been to the cinema lately (just got back from seeing due date and it was v funny)

xx


----------



## hoping :)

false havent been for aggggggggggggges but really fancy watching due date, was it good? 

true or false 

you come on FF more than **? x


----------



## keeley ;-)

true


t or f you know whats for dinner tomorrow


----------



## hoping :)

false, we normally go out somewhere... so who knows  

true or false 

you want uggs for xmas?x


----------



## still a mum

true sunday roast yummy and im actually cooking tomorrow lol!

t or f:

you like watching come dine with me


----------



## keeley ;-)

hoping and SAM-false


t or f: you have done thinks that make you cringe!


----------



## still a mum

true! loads to cringy to repeat lol

t or false , ur family always get the dodgy pics out at xmas of u when u where little


----------



## hoping :)

False just randomly 1 appears and i have to wrestle with my mum/stepdad to syop them showing db  


True or false

you dont like xmas pud? x


----------



## still a mum

true 

t or f u still have way to much 2 get 4 xmas?


----------



## Spaykay

true

t o f you already have your CHristmas tree up


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: You're not going to bother to take your make up off before bed

x


----------



## still a mum

true because i havent bothered 2 put any on today! being well lazy lol!

t or f: u have got the munchies


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You've got fresh flowers in the house

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, 

true or false 

you forgot just how hot' the game' was, dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm lmao x


----------



## keeley ;-)

true!


t or f- you never knew sweeny tod was a musical lol


----------



## still a mum

true lol!


t or f : u havent wrote any xmas cards yet?


----------



## springsunshine

False

You haven't read a paper today. 

x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f u havent done ur exercises today!


----------



## hoping :)

True! ment to but ended up undercoating the skirtings, dr frames and doors! 

true or false 

u need more hours in the day x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F you love frosty, sunny mornings?

x


----------



## hoping :)

True if i dnt have2go out x 

true or false 

u do the visiting rounds eg parents on a sunday?x


----------



## still a mum

false MIL and Dear niece came to visit us today x

t or f:  u r feeling tired already today!


----------



## keeley ;-)

true! i'm asleep on my feet.

t or f you have to work tomorrow


----------



## still a mum

false have the day off as i have a scan at 11.30 so thought i might as well lol!

t or f: u r freezing at the moment and can't seem 2 get warm?


----------



## hoping :)

False, im wrapped up watchin tv in bed  good luck4tmr x 

true or false 

u have (well ur db) been when ur going 2have kids 2day by an old auntie?x


----------



## springsunshine

False

You had a cuddle today?!

x


----------



## still a mum

true

u have loads to do tomorrow


----------



## hoping :)

True, but a late ish start so have the am to do things at home!x 

true or false 

u have a fussy db/dp/dh who is hard2buy 4?x


----------



## still a mum

very true x

t or f: u wish u win the lottery


----------



## hoping :)

true, but i wouldnt tell any1  

true or false 

u get called ungreatful for being honest  before a present is bought  saving money derr lol x x


----------



## springsunshine

False

You've had a fizzy drink this morning?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, jst a hot1 x 

true or false 

its trying to snow where u r x x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: You've got a spot?!?!?!

x


----------



## hoping :)

True! 

true or false 

u dnt let ur furbaby on ur sofa's x


----------



## springsunshine

False - he has run of the house!

T or F: U can't be bothered 2 write xmas cards?

x


----------



## lynsnjon

Very very true........do u think I can get away with texts instead this yr?  

t or f ur xmas day plans of relaxing have been scuppered already


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You wish u were in bed?

x


----------



## keeley ;-)

false-


t or f u wish it was snowing more


----------



## hoping :)

False cnt afford not to go to work-dnt think id get paid!x 

true or false 

you cant drive in the snow? or is it just me who is scared


----------



## Leicesterlou

false 

t or f you would love to move house if you had the money


----------



## hoping :)

False, have just moved in oct 4got how hard n stressful moving was!x 

true or false 

ur car has broke in the past 12mths?x


----------



## still a mum

semi true its just my battery keeps dying in tjis cold weather... note 2 self..... BUY A NEW 1 lol!


t or f: u have done must of the things u was supposed 2 today?


----------



## hoping :)

True, jst asda after work and mondays tasks done! x 

did u have a scan today hun?x 

true or false 

you stay in the shower 4ages, just bcz its warm?x


----------



## lynsnjon

true   


t or f you're felling all fat and frumpy this week


----------



## still a mum

false but i hope 2 b soon lol!

hoping i had my scan today all went well next scan on monday hopefully ready for fet soon!

t or f: u wish u could control time


----------



## hoping :)

True i feel bloated, i am sticking 2my fitness dvd this week! 

true or false 

ud rather not go to the works xmas do? x


----------



## still a mum

oopps we both replyed hoping lol!

true!

t or f

u have been making xmas cards?


----------



## hoping :)

Oops! 

oh good, roll on nxt mon 4u x x 

control time? like fastforward work hours etc and hurry up hols? TRUE! 

Il ask my q again, 

ud rather not go on the works xmas do?x


----------



## hoping :)

And again! lol. x


----------



## hoping :)

False i havent been making xmas cards, they will b shop bought.

true or false 

u post on ur phone and cross posts without being notified  x


----------



## still a mum

false its my computre but doesnt always tell me!

t or f u have found out who ur friends really are through having fertility issues?


----------



## hoping :)

False only 2 of my closest friends knw.x 

true or false 

u wish ur working wk could b made shorter?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

true but for the same money!!


T or F the next person is off sick today?


----------



## hoping :)

False, in work and hungry  

u cant wait 4 xmas to have time off paid? lol x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U are shattered?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

false

t or f - you still smile when you see santa


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You hope you're snowed in tomorrow and can't get to work. 

x


----------



## lynsnjon

true!!!!!!

t or f you've already booked your 2011 holiday (i haven't btw   )


----------



## still a mum

false.... planned where we wanna go thou x

t or f: u have bought loads of food in incase it snows so then u dont have to go out lol


----------



## hoping :)

False, oh no, hadnt even thought  cnt u tell we wasnt here in the bad weather last year!x x 

true or false 

you could fall asleep any min now? zzz x x


----------



## springsunshine

So true!

T or F: You could do with some chocolate now?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, already had sum feel bit sick nw!x 

true or false 

ur feet n hands are always cold?x


----------



## still a mum

true dp says im cold blooded lol!!!

t or f its still NOT snowing where u r yet?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

false! its steadily falling here in Belfast 
t or f?? you have all your christmas presents bought??


----------



## springsunshine

False - started last night

T or F: You had ready brek for brekky?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False dnt eat b.fast.x 

true or false 

ur car has already skidded in this bad weather?x


----------



## springsunshine

False - not driving today, just walking. 

T or F - u watched Daybreak?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False 

True or False 

You like Rhianna's bright red hair?x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U think Dannii wins over Cheryl on style on X factor?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

t or f your cold and starving


----------



## springsunshine

False

You've got a cold?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

false just got over one took 3weeks

t or f the snow is getting very deep where you are?


----------



## still a mum

false but it is starting to settle x

t or f u r actually hot today for some strange reason?


----------



## hoping :)

False im freeezzing! 

true or false 

u have a creepy guy that comes in ur work place?x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F - you vote on I'm a Celebrity

x


----------



## still a mum

false

t or f u have watched eastenders today?


----------



## hoping :)

True! 

true or false 

you have a tattoo?x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

true 
you have your tongue pierced?


----------



## hoping :)

true, i have had my tongue pierced, took it out a couple of yrs ago, but re pierced it and took it out again  x

true of false

you have more than one tattoo? x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

me too lol 
false, just the one tatt
t or f you have your ear's pierced more than once??


----------



## still a mum

false , did have but took it out

t or f u have or have had ur nose pierced


----------



## Leicesterlou

false always wanted it done but was too scared...

t or f your snowed in today


----------



## hoping :)

at the mo, false but its snowing again so it should b a close call!

true or false 

u have or have had ur belly button pierced?x


----------



## Leicesterlou

true went septic though so had it taken out... yuk

t or f missed brekkie today


----------



## hoping :)

True! 

true or false 

ur db/dh ate ur choc frm ur advent calender without telling u?x


----------



## springsunshine

False

U put your xmas decorations up today?

x


----------



## Always_ hoping

False, will on the weekend

T or F you have nice plans for the weekend

SS - Please tell me where you got the outfits from! 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

SS very cute outfits

False I have no plans for the weekend atm staying in I had a bad fall due to the snow/ice last weekend I've a black and blue swollen face!!

Movies on TV or reality TV shows?


----------



## still a mum

movies on tv x 

jj1 sounds nasty hun x hope ur bruises heal soon x

u like watching jeremy kyle?


----------



## springsunshine

Both!

T or F: U had an argument yesterday?

x

p.s. Santa outfit from John Lewis, elf outfit from eBay. Cheers for compliments. JJ1 -


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f u feel a cold coming on?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You're chewing gum?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False 

true or false 

ur feet are the last place to get warm?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

true


tv on in the day?


----------



## still a mum

true,

t or f u leave hall light on at night?


----------



## springsunshine

F

U R hungry?

x


----------



## still a mum

false

t or f:

you are tired today?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not really


t or f seeing a friend today?


----------



## still a mum

true love december!

t or f:

you are buying xmas cards today that prob wont get written until xmas week lol!


----------



## hoping :)

False, got them yday and all wrote out, except the special 1's! 

true or false 

u r cold?x


----------



## still a mum

false im nice and snug except my feet r slightly cold!

t or f: u have family visiting u this afternoon?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F : U hope it snows more

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

false as I need to go to hairdresser tomorrow and get grey roots covered!!

You've done most of your Xmas shopping t or f??


----------



## still a mum

false lol

t or f 

u like tarot cards?


----------



## hoping :)

True! 

true or false, 

uve stil go buk in 2get ur xmas hair cut and or colour?x


----------



## still a mum

true keep meaning 2 do it lol

t or f 

u thinks it feels more like xmas cause the snow?


----------



## hoping :)

True! 

true or false 

snow was much mre fun when u was younger? no worrying bout driving and work?x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

true


you are listening to the 2018 soccer annoucement


----------



## springsunshine

False

U can't wait for your tea?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

t was starving today

likes the soaps"


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f u have ur xmas tree up now?


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

t or f your looking forward to a christmas party


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You are going to have an early night?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

false (an early night for me is 9pm latest) so feeling all naughty being up late.....

t or f you still have snow outside


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You've wrapped some Xmas pressies already?

x


----------



## hoping :)

True. 

true or false 

you have still to buy ur 'special' xmas cards eg mum dad sisters db/dh/dp?x


----------



## springsunshine

True - how did you know?   

T or F: U R worrying about the cost of Christmas this year?

x


----------



## hoping :)

Too true! and everything else that crops up right nr xmas!x 

true or false 

uve watched scary spices tv show? and thought her daughter angel is jst too cute?x


----------



## springsunshine

False - missed it, but wanted 2 c it.

T or F: U had a lie in today?

x    x


----------



## hoping :)

True, til 9.30 late start!x x 

true or false 

having a ticker makes the time go quicker? or so it seems  x x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U need 2 blow yr nose?!

x


----------



## still a mum

true hehehe!


t or f : u r feeling anxious today?


----------



## keeley ;-)

true

t or f you had AF pains with your BFP?


----------



## tiggerbounce

So funny

False (never had a BFP)

True or False - is had enough of the cold weather - brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## still a mum

true 

keeley: i had af pains with all my bfp's so please dont stress hun x

t or f: u r being stroppy today and u know u r doing it but cant stop?


----------



## tiggerbounce

Very Very True - well this morning yes

t or f - you have put up your christmas tree?


----------



## keeley ;-)

thanks SAM xx

F only if i get a BFP

t or f you feel like your wishing your life away sometimes


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You'd rather stay in on a Friday night than go out?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T  sometimes feel too old for the effort

T or f you feel sad at the moment


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f u r very busy tomorrow and dont know how u r going 2 fit everything in?


----------



## hoping :)

False thankfully x x 

true or false 

u dnt get gritter's on ur road?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

true ( on a side orad)

all the snow/ice has gone fromyour place today?


----------



## hoping :)

False, still here!! 

True or false 

you r hungry? xx


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U are going shopping 2day?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T I went shopping

T or f
You've received a Xmas card already


----------



## hoping :)

True 1st one on Fri...

True or False 

You have sent an xmas card already?x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f u r tired today and have loads to do once again?


----------



## springsunshine

V true!

T or F: U will have some alcohol 2day?

x


----------



## Dannii_Doots

yes, cant wait 
t or f... you have already eaten your din-dins??


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You put your tree up today?

x


----------



## still a mum

false it went up the other day lol!

t or f u have had a lovely day today?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You've spent December's wages already?!

x


----------



## still a mum

true lol and still havent even bought any presents!

t or f : u had a take away today?


----------



## springsunshine

False - buffet at a party!

T or F: U love Christmas lights?

x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f u have a santa's xmas hat?


----------



## hoping :)

False 

true or false 

u have been shopping today? (sunday) x


----------



## still a mum

true, treated myself 2 a new top!

t or f: u love ur dp sooo much ?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

false I don't have one! a single girlie here


you have a dog t or f


----------



## hoping :)

True x 

true or false 

u dnt go to bed b4 12 anynite x


----------



## springsunshine

false

T or F: It's raining?

x


----------



## lynsnjon

false

t or f u lost the feeling in your face and hands scraping the car off this morning! (it was minus 12 when i was on the way to work at 8.30 this morning   )


----------



## still a mum

false omg hun that was freezing brrrrr x

t or f u have been 2 a hospital 2day?


----------



## springsunshine

True - how did you know - spooky!

T or F: U R already fed up with Christmas?

x


----------



## still a mum

true! im getting kinda worried now and have invites all over the place and dont know who 2 let down?

t or f u r really tired tonight and cant wait to crawl into bed?


----------



## springsunshine

Sooooo true.

T or F: U watch Vampire Diaries?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False. 

true or false 

u watch top gear? and like it?x x


----------



## springsunshine

False and false!

T or F: You've got a new outfit for Christmas day?

x


----------



## still a mum

false but im hoping to pop out and buy 1 tomorrow!

t or f: u are waiting for food at this hr of nite?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U are bidding on an eBay item?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False only buy 'buy it now' items, cant be doing with wanting sumet and bidding  

True or False

You wish choc didnt taste so good x


----------



## still a mum

true! dont think i can get through a day without having some chocolate!


t or f: u r watching jeremy kyle, u havent seen it 4 ages!


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U had something sweet for brekky?

x


----------



## hoping :)

True, my advent calender! ha x 

true or false 

u have a younger sibiling?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You've been for a walk today?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, only to my car! 

true or false 

when u sneeze in winter u automatically assume ur getting a cold?x


----------



## still a mum

true! im very nervous about infections and viruses especially with what  i do !

t or f: ur dp bought u an early xmas prezzie 2day and really cheered u up?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U shed a tear 2day?

x


----------



## still a mum

false, but hope u r ok hun x

t or f: u need 2 decorate something b4 xmas?


----------



## hoping :)

So true, gloss bedrm/bathrms put bathrm floor in and the spare rm! loads!x 

stillamum:what did ur dp get u? i got my db sum pressies but they are wrapped up ha. x 

true or false 

u r stuffed frm dinner?x


----------



## still a mum

false, im starving again i am so greedy lately lol!

he bought me 2 new coats and a pair of jeggings and a pair of lace leggings! and then surprized me by remembering 2 get the gloss paint and wall paper so we can decorate! absolutely love him!!!!

t or f: u r busy tomorrow and should be thinking about going 2 bed soon but know that u wont get 2 sleep until late lol!


----------



## hoping :)

True plus need2watch eastenders!x x 

aww how lovely! my db darent pick clothes4me, gets it too wrong lol x 

true or false 

u love the new knitted uggs with sparkly threads?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U haven't been 2 the cinema for ages?

x


----------



## hoping :)

True! 

true or false 

new yr eve is never as good as u expect?x


----------



## still a mum

true and i always end up ill!

t or f: u r dying your tonight?


----------



## hoping :)

False  altho im intreigued at what ur dyin haha. only jokin x x 

true or false 

u are glowing frm an extensive stint on the sbed which u had just to warm up? lol x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U had a microwave meal for tea?

x


----------



## still a mum

false! oh i love u ladies! u make me laugh   , i meant dye ur hair btw lol which now im 2 scared 2 do mine as im not sure if it is safe during treatment?

t or f: u thought u was going 2 have a quiet night in and instead u have been running around all evening?


----------



## hoping :)

False but didnt get in frm wrk til 8.30  

stillamum-do a patch test, dab a bit of the colour behind ur ear, and dnt wash it off 4 24 hrs, and c if u have any itch/redness etc, if not u shud b fine! 

true or false 

u feel bit sick? n bloated?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U watch breakfast TV?

x


----------



## HazelW

False. Our dd is a nocturnal baby so we're never awake in time!            True or false - you sometimes wonder how you got to the age you are now so very quickly. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

true- where do the years go

You are all prepared for Xmas t or f?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U will exercise today?

x


----------



## lynsnjon

false

t or f ur feeling ill today


----------



## hoping :)

False, tierd but not ill 

true or false 

u get bad pms?x


----------



## keeley ;-)

TRUE

T or F you have the next 4 days off work


----------



## HazelW

False, am working all of the next 3 days.              True or False, you have a woodburner.


----------



## hoping :)

False! 

true or false 

outside ur house was like an ice rink this morn?x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U love silence?!

x


----------



## still a mum

true! i also love noise as well depends what mood im in!

t or f: u r so tired today!


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

t or f all your snow has gone


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

true

you are going away this weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou

false I wish

t or f your behind with your ironing and housework.......


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: Ur on the computer, but have a million things to do?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

t or f you've been glued to corrie this week


----------



## still a mum

false i have missed it all, been 2 busy  

t or f u have put on weight recently?


----------



## hoping :)

True  an with my hol cumin up, i am eatting alot less! need2get in2my bikini's! 

true or false 

all ur wkends frm nw to xmas r full of plans,visits and card delivery and decorating?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have a party to attend tomorrow?
x


----------



## still a mum

false! just fundraising again!

t or f : u wish u could sleep through the weekend?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

t

t or f you have nothing planned for tomorrow


----------



## still a mum

false have a really busy weekend  

t or f: u have family visiting this weekend?


----------



## springsunshine

False 

Good luck with fund raising.

T or F: U r not in the xmas spirit?!

x


----------



## tiggerbounce

True True True

T or F - wishes this year would end, and hopes 2011 is a lucky one


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Very True

You are watching X factor atm


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have started panicking about getting things ready for Christmas?

x


----------



## still a mum

true i am more worried about this tx working lol

t or f u think the days r flying by?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U went to a party today?

GOOD LUCK for tx hun xxx


----------



## still a mum

thx spring sunshine x

f: was fundraising in my local mall with santa again and i will be there tomorrow 2!

t or f: u love the new ******** secret numbers game where u send ur mate a random num and they post the num on there status with there opinion of u next 2 it so only u and them know?


----------



## springsunshine

False!   

T or F: U will watch X factor final?

x

Hope u raise lots of money


----------



## still a mum

true!

thx 

t or f: u are worried about something today?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U can't wait for lunch?

x    x


----------



## still a mum

was true lol now i cant wait for dinner!

t or f u cant wait for tomorrow 2 hurry up and arrive lol!


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U love marmite?!

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, cud happily put monday off for another 24hrs of sunday!x 

true or false 

a wk b4 af u are starving 24/7?x


----------



## hoping :)

Oops. false hate marmite, see my above true or false question x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U r glad Matt won X factor?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, liked rebecca.x 

true or false 

ur toe nails are painted?x


----------



## springsunshine

False   

T or F: U will post some Xmas cards tomorrow?

x


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f: if u close your eyes right now u will prob fall asleep straight away?


----------



## hoping :)

True, x 

true or false 

ur heathy eating goes out of the window on a sunday?x


----------



## still a mum

true, i think i ate just about everything yesterday lol!

t or f: u have an app today?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: It's foggy?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, it was on sat tho, really bad too x x 

true or false 

u started today with a hot drink?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U can't wait 2 get back in bed?

x


----------



## hoping :)

True!

true or false 

ur getting ur hair done this wk?x


----------



## springsunshine

False - next week!

T or F: U've eaten mince pies already?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False, only bcz i dnt like them  x

True or false 

you have mre dark wash loads than any of the others?x


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f : u have had some gd news today


----------



## hoping :)

False, oooh what news u had hun?x x 

true or false 

u buy a paper most days?x


----------



## still a mum

true

my lining is now thick enough so due to have fet on 22nd dec if all goes well with the thaw! i was worried they would cancel cycle as i had spotting yest but they said its just the meds!!!

t or f : u have 2 wrap up xmas gifts this evening?


----------



## hoping :)

Wow fantastic hun! woo hoo! x x 

false-any prezi's in my house are already wrapped  x x 

true or false 

u buy ur furbaby xmas gifts? my pooch has a stocking placed to high 4 him to reach as he can smell the treats  x x


----------



## still a mum

hehehe true, although they dont live with me any longer 1 lives with my mil and 2 live with my sil x and they get outfits 2 wear lol!

t or f : u have a pile of xmas cards 2 write out and need 2 write a list so u dont 4get anyone?


----------



## hoping :)

True about the list, false bout writting them-all done!x 

true or false 

u always get sore lips in winter?x


----------



## still a mum

true i tale my lip balm everywhere with me!

t or f u always have cold hands and feet?


----------



## hoping :)

true and db hates it when i try 2use him as a hot water bottle. x x 

true or false 

u have read its suppost to go COLD again  x


----------



## still a mum

true im scared lol

t or f : u have slipper boots that u love x


----------



## springsunshine

True true true!

T or F: U didn't have any fruit or veg today?   

x


----------



## still a mum

true lol!

t or f: u slept in today?


----------



## hoping :)

True-too tierd! x 

true or false 

ur db/dp/dh is too hard to buy xmas prezi's 4?x x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f u have had a fry up today?


----------



## hoping :)

False, but id love1! x 

true or false 

u drink mre tea than coffee?x


----------



## still a mum

true i drink far to much tea lol!

t or f: u have been cleaning up 2day on your day off?


----------



## hoping :)

True and false, i cleaned up b4 work  x 

true or false 

u love a choccy biscuit with ur brew?x


----------



## still a mum

true! we should so meet up 4 tea and biscuits lol!

t or f: ur dp loves computer games?


----------



## hoping :)

And a fry up  

true-on his dsi he likes tetrus lol.x 

true or false 

too much2do b4 xmas? and u cnt believe its so close already?x


----------



## still a mum

true, on 1 hand i want it 2 hurry up so i can c if my embies survive the thaw and on the other hand i have so much 2 do b4 xmas its scary! 

yh tea biscuits and fry up sounds gr8! lol!

t or f: u feel very lucky 2 b spending another xmas with ur dp? its our 14th xmas 2gether lol!


----------



## hoping :)

Aww thats lovely!x 

true, and nye always ends up poop but i love kissing db at midnight-feels special ending 1year and starting a new1 together .x 

true or false 

ur hoping to get a tan done b4 xmas?x


----------



## still a mum

false would love 2 but im having treatment so im seeing xmas and new yr in as white as a ghost lol!

yh thats the best seeing a ny in together x

t or f: u need a hot holiday ?


----------



## hoping :)

True-im counting down! x x 

oh, well worth being pale 4... and we have bronzers! 
x 

true or false 

ud b lost with out these games? lol x x


----------



## still a mum

true lol!

hope u enjoy ur hols x where u off 2?

t or f: u would give up everything u have 2 have a baby of ur own as u know u could get it all again?


----------



## hoping :)

True, as long as i kept db and my dog!x x 

we are going to stay with friends in jontiem in thailand  x x 

true or false 

after u have bought db/dh's prezis u always think of something else you could have got (which u didnt even think of, an it then hits u in the face) ha x x


----------



## still a mum

so true lol!


oh sounds lovely have u been 2 thailand b4? my dp has, he was there in bangkok when they had the tsunami so he didnt enjoy it very much but said its a beautiful place and he wants to take me there at some point x

t or f: ur hair and nails have had a sudden growth spurt?


----------



## hoping :)

Nails definatly, altho my hair looks shorter? mmm must have become curlier x x 

oh no was he? yeah its nice but 2b honest where we go is just like being in spain in summer-not that im complaining, bt i just think there are mre remote and paridise like places to go in thailand  but we dont have friends there lol!x 

true or false 

the last 30mins in work are the best of the day?x


----------



## still a mum

true!

well i hope u have a lovely time and get a gorgeous sun tan i am soooo jealous lol!

t or f: u wish 4 a miracle this xmas?


----------



## hoping :)

True! and i hope u get urs!x x 

true or false 

u have a crush on tinie tempah?x


----------



## still a mum

true lol

t or f: u laugh ur ass off when u c some1 fall over then feel bad after?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

false I feel bad for them, and as I am nursing snow wounds from a tumble I wouldn't ever now!!

You're looking forward to more snow!
T or F


----------



## hoping :)

False, false false! dnt want the weather 2get bad again, loose my confidance driving!x 

true or false 

u dnt feel christmas-sy yet?x


----------



## still a mum

true im really trying 2 get into it 

t or f: u have laughed so much 2nite u feel sick?


----------



## hoping :)

False, altho sounds fun!x 

true or false 

u need to get off ff and get some zzz  b4 work tmr? lol x


----------



## still a mum

TRUE LOL! 

oh u should check out this tx thread its so funny will paste the link on here later!

t or f : u wish u was in bed right now!


----------



## hoping :)

true! 

true or false 

the thought of going to work is worse than the work?x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U will meet up with a friend 2day?

x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f u had an argument in your dreams last night?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U need a haircut?

x


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f :

u r waiting for something?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U can't wait for Xmas TV?

x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f u cant wait 4 a lil brek over xmas where u can chill and relax?


----------



## hoping :)

true!x x 

true or false 

its finally the day uve been counting down to?x


----------



## springsunshine

False, but good luck at consultation.

T or F: U had good news 2day?

x


----------



## still a mum

false but then again no news is gd news lol!

good luck hoping x hiope ur consultation went well x

t or f : laughter is the best tonic?

please take a look at this thread its so funny i nearly wet myself reading some of the storys and maybe u ladies have some 2 share?

hope this works : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.msg4181863#msg4181863


----------



## hoping :)

True. x 


thank u both, went well, dnt start this cycle bcz of hol but b able2start when we get bk!x x 

true or false 

its starting to snow where u r?x


----------



## still a mum

yay thats fab news hoping! now enjoy ur hols and get all refreshed and relaxed for tx in the new yr x


false not yet!

t or f: u feel so tired today?


----------



## hoping :)

True!x 

true or false 

its too cold?x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f : u feel ill today?


----------



## hoping :)

False x 

true or false 

uve done all ur wrk but cnt go home early?x


----------



## still a mum

false i have finished now until after xmas yay! (apart from fundraising this weekend!)

hope u finish soon hun x

t or f: u r going 2 load your dinner up with garlic 2nite?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

false

T of F

You are going out tonight??

(I'm going to see Lady Gaga)


----------



## still a mum

oh i hope u have fun hun

false, im in 2nite early start 2mora x

t or f : u cant wait for the weekend 2 begin?


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

t or f you already feel like you've eaten too many christmas choccies....


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

t or f you already feel like youve eaten too many christmas choccies


----------



## still a mum

true lol!

t or f u r watching corrie?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U walked in a snow shower today and it was beautiful?

x


----------



## justone

You're fed up with the bad weather: true / false (I'm totally stranded: 3 miles to nearest shop; car abandoned nearly 3 miles away and DH can't get home due to treacherous road conditions...)


----------



## springsunshine

Breige   

True

T or F: U can't wait for some peace and quiet?!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

false- on my own so quiet

your not cooking Xmas dinner this year t or f?


----------



## justone

False...weather permitting of course allowing me to get out to shops...
T/F Strictly is a fix if Pamela not Kara wins tonight!


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U R panicking about travel plans for Xmas Day with snow everywhere?

x


----------



## justone

False if we decide to stay at home; True if we decide to join family i.e. truth is we don't know what we are doing yet due to weather!!!!
T/F: Kara deserves to win Strictly tonight


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: the snow is making u all excited about xmas and it feels kinda magical?


----------



## irishgirlie

False - I'm worried I won't get home to Ireland for Christmas!

True or False 

You're going to build a snowman tomorrow


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: u hope the snow lays off for a couple of days like wednesday and thursday and then snows again on xmas eve and xmas day?


----------



## springsunshine

False 

T or F: Snow looks magical, but is a pain in the neck?

x


----------



## still a mum

true if u have 2 go somewhere

t or f: u have a hospital app b4 xmas?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

t 23rd Dec!!

you'd had plans disrupted due to snow


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have outside Christmas lights?

x


----------



## still a mum

false hopefully next yr

t or f: u will be running about this wk trying  2 get the rest of ur xmas bits?


----------



## justone

True!
You still haven't bought DH/DP/DB's Christmas present!


----------



## still a mum

true, i have bought him a couple of bits but hes oened them already lol!

t or f: u feel a bit sick today?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

false



You have played Xmas cd's in your house already


----------



## still a mum

false!

t or f: u are really hungry right now?


----------



## justone

False... Have been eating nothing but junk food due to being snowbound in house... comfort food!
You hope there's something good to watch on tv tonight?


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f : u have had a surprize visit from family today?


----------



## justone

False. Weather is too bad!!! 
In a box of chocolates, you always leave eating the strawberry/orange/coffee flavoured chocolates to the end as they are your least favourite!


----------



## springsunshine

False - love strawberry and orange ones!

T or F: U will be glad to see the back of 2010?!

x


----------



## justone

True... especially after failed ICSI in August
You want 2011 to be 'your special year'...?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U can't believe it's going to be another white christmas?

x


----------



## still a mum

true i think all the snow will go by saturday  

t or f: u have had a lovely day?


----------



## justone

Trueish... well really loved the 3 hours I spent with DH who drove a round trip of 7 hours to come and see me (should normally take 3 hours round trip max!)
You use a hotwater bottle these cold nights?#


----------



## still a mum

false,

ahh thats sweet briege! 

t or f: u r about to snuggle up and watch a film with dp?


----------



## justone

false ... unfortunately home alone again with only Clar my cat for company  
Your fave Christmas tipple is Baileys on ice?


----------



## still a mum

false dont really drink but when i do i prefer wkd's x

t or f: u wish u had chocolate to eat right now?


----------



## justone

False. Ate too much of that recently. 
You don't like beards? (David Beckham has one on BBC1 right now! Gorgeous but even nicer without beard!)


----------



## still a mum

true! prefer goaties!

t or f: u r thinking of new yrs resolutions that u can actually stick 2 this year?


----------



## justone

True... always do (make resolutions); never do (stick to them no matter how hard I try!!!)
You think fertility treatment should be fairer and not a postcode lottery?


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: u prefer tea to coffie?


----------



## justone

Tea preferably of the herbal kind or if all else fails a decaff cappuccino!
Toast with butter or jam?


----------



## still a mum

butter

plain jacket potato or with cheese and beans?


----------



## justone

with cheese... or beans but not together!
HP or Ketchup?


----------



## still a mum

ketchup

brown bread or white?


----------



## justone

Brown definitely.
French cuisine or Italian cuisine?


----------



## justone

Just realised we accidentally have changed the format of this game! Oops!
So the previous post should read'You prefer French cuisine to Italian cuisine?


----------



## still a mum

true lol !

t or f: u r addicted to fertility friends?


----------



## justone

True  Easy to see DH isn't home!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T ADDICTED TO ff

T OR FALSE
TPBM prefers white wine to red


----------



## still a mum

false

t or f: u like hot chocolate with cream?


----------



## hoping :)

False, suprising when im a chocolate addict! x 

true or false

u never thort (a few years ago) ud be wearing leggings? and look nice? ha x


----------



## springsunshine

LOL True

T or F: U can't get the house warm today because it's sooooo cold outside?
x


----------



## still a mum

true 

and lol hoping im so glad legging r in at the mo as i have put on a stone with this treatment and love the comfort of leggings and jumper dress!

t or f: u want a new pair of warm waterproof winter boots?


----------



## hoping :)

False, love my uggs x 

stillamum-i knw they are a god send!x 

true or false 

the snow nr u has frozen over?x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

f I don't think so but I haven't ventured out the door yet!!


T or F
you have all your Xmas gifts now


----------



## still a mum

false lol! i will still be shopping xmas eve as always  

t or f: u have 2 go somewhere 2day and really cant be bothered?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

True but have to go

T or f you are still in your PJ's


----------



## still a mum

true lol!

t or f: the snowy weather has made u lazy?


----------



## hoping :)

It has made me want to b lazy, but i have too much to do x

u wish u had finished work 4xmas?x


----------



## justone

False... am scunnered at home being snow bound!!!
M & do delicious food! T / F?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U are feeling Christmassy?

x


----------



## justone

False ... at least not until DH comes home (tomorrow) and I finish work (Thurs lunchtime)
T/F You have all your pressies bought and wrapped...


----------



## Beckycools

BIG false! 
I'm never gonna get it all done now! 
True or false..... You have had enough of the snow already?


----------



## justone

Massive TRUE!!!
Corrie cheers but Eastenders depresses! T/F


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U need new boots?

x


----------



## justone

True! LOL Bought a pair a few weeks ago but heel fell off first day!!!
You have met someone famous?


----------



## hoping :)

True, lol. warringtons (where i live) fines haha, kerry katona and ashley frm corrie, no1 major tho!x 

true or false 

u have a head ache?x


----------



## hoping :)

*Finest ha.


----------



## justone

False ... although I did have this time last night!
Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without you watching 'It's a wonderful life!' T/F?


----------



## still a mum

false

t or f: u have had 1 of them days where nothing goes right and have a feeling its going to coninue that way all wk?


----------



## springsunshine

LOL True

T or F: The snow has disrupted all your xmas preparations and plans?   

x


----------



## hoping :)

False.x 

u are wishing u were back in bed?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

U are cold?

x


----------



## hoping :)

True x 

ur db/dh has got flu?x


----------



## springsunshine

False

U can't keep your eyes open?

x


----------



## justone

False... have been lazing about all day 
You would love to win the lottery. T/F?


----------



## hoping :)

True, 

true or false 

uve been caught up in the nightmare traffic of xmas shoppers?x


----------



## justone

False... haven't left house since Sun... blooming snow!!!!
You live in the countryside?


----------



## hoping :)

False, a village, not too busy and not quite countryside x 

true or false 

ur far too busy this wk?x


----------



## justone

False... should be but due to snow and lack of motivation I haven't been...
T/F Tx should be NHS funded for more than one cycle...


----------



## hoping :)

True, and funding shouldnt b stopped by pcts!x 

true or false 

work is quiet


----------



## HazelW

True, as on maternity leave!  Still doing our own business though, just finished today for Christmas!

True or False, you are having turkey for Christmas dinner?


----------



## hoping :)

True!x 

true or false 

u are not cooking xmas dinner?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U r looking 4ward 2 Spring/

x


----------



## justone

True! Can't wait to see daffodils pop their wee golden heads up out of the soil!
T/F You have had to queue for ages today at the shops?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U have a calendar for 2011?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False. 

u have finished work 4 xmas (if u have im jelous) x


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: u r ill and know that u r not going to feel any better b4 xmas?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: Your drive is like an ice rink?

x


----------



## justone

True
you eat far too much at Christmas!


----------



## hoping :)

True!x 

true or false 

ur car has slid at least once in this snow/sludge?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have soooooo much to do, but can't be bothered?!

x


----------



## hoping :)

Tmr-so true, x 

true or false 

u cnt wait4xmas?x


----------



## Leicesterlou

true

t or f you have a big night planned for new years eve?


----------



## hoping :)

We have plans, so true.x 

true or false 

u got a new outfit 4 xmas day and nye?x


----------



## springsunshine

False     

T or F: U are still not organised 4 Xmas?

Merry Xmas Eve

x


----------



## HazelW

False, amazingly!            T or F - you still believe in Father Christmas a little bit! x


----------



## justone

I wish!
You enjoy a Bucks Fizz with breakfast on Christmas morning! T/F


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U put food out for Santa and Rudolph?

x


----------



## hoping :)

False! hopefully nxt xmas  

merry xmas every1 x 

true or false 

u had ur 1st drink in ages and it went down very nicely? lol x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F never watched it

you have all your wrapping done "


----------



## justone

False   
You've now opened your pressies T/F?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F not one opened although I've just seen Santa 

T or f you r doing the cooking tomorro


----------



## Beckycools

false.....husband has it all under control!

true or false..... you really want to watch one born every minute today but know you will end up a little upset for doing so?

I know i will x


----------



## HazelW

True. And I did, and I cried at it.                      T/F today has worn you out and you're going to bed soon.


----------



## justone

True. In bed as I type.
T/F You really enjoyed Royle Family tonight?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T well sky+'d it and watched at 0300 this am when we came in

T or f hour going to the salsa today?


----------



## justone

False... spent too much over Christmas
T/F You kisssed at least once under the mistletoe?


----------



## hoping :)

False!x 

true or false, 

its time2clean ur house?x


----------



## justone

Trueish ... did a little bit yesterday!
T/F You are going for a long walk today to ward off some of the excesses of Christmas?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U are glad Xmas is over?

x


----------



## justone

True! Time to get back to normal life...
T/F You are hoping to catch up with people either over the phone or in person over the next few days?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U will have a bath b4 bedtime?

x


----------



## justone

False. Just had a shower! 
T/F You spend too much time on FF?


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f u r ordering take away tonight?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U got a calendar for Xmas?

x


----------



## justone

False... Didn't get a diary either!
T/F You are looking forward to longer days and shorter nights?


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f: u now cant wait for summer?


----------



## lynsnjon

true

t or f sometimes people really surprise u sometimes


----------



## hoping :)

True!x 

true or false 

u feel like u been running round trying2please every1 but ur self?x


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: The snow is finally melting?

x


----------



## justone

True... it's gone! Yippee!
It's great to see green grass again following the snow!


----------



## justone

T/F You always find ways of putting off things you don't ike doing?


----------



## justone

Typo: should have read: T/F You always find ways of putting off things you don't like doing? (Sorry!)


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: u want the next week to go fast?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have enjoyed Christmas TV?

x


----------



## still a mum

true! and i so love all the films lol!

t or f: u bought yourself something new today?


----------



## springsunshine

False     

T or F: U went shopping today?

x


----------



## HazelW

True, but only for food for the animals.

T or F, you have kept at least one toy from a cracker.


----------



## springsunshine

LOL False

T or F: U wore a hat from a cracker on Christmas day?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T

T or f back to work tomorrow ?


----------



## springsunshine

False 

T or F: U just watched Upstairs Downstairs?
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F

You've eaten far too much today


----------



## still a mum

false

t or f: u cant wait to get stuck into the new year?


----------



## justone

True
Won't be sad to see back of 2010!
T/F You don't see enough of your friends?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F as I have to go back to work!!!

You have visitors for new year t or f


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Not sure what's happened there I can't modify and I'd got out of synch!! So ignore above!!

True
You have visitors for new years eve t or f


----------



## still a mum

f i am visiting friends and family x

t or f : u r now not so sure that 2011 is going to be better for you?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T but I hope so!!!!

T or f you want/have a new job in 2011


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U are partying 2nite?

x


----------



## justone

F Recovering from having friends stay over last night so tonight will be a quiet night with just the two of us!
T/F You've found out that yet another person close to you is pregnant?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: It feels weird to be in 2011?

x


----------



## justone

Falsish.. feels same as 2010 except maybe I'm feeling more positive as I'm glad to see back of 2010 as I was 2009!
T/F You watched fireworks live last night ie not on tv but you were actually there...?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F I was there with the throngs in London!

T or f your having a quiet NY's day


----------



## justone

True ... bliss!
You went for a long walk today to blow off the cobwebs?


----------



## springsunshine

False - it was boys' 1st birthday!

T or F: U are absolutely shattered?

x


----------



## justone

False ... totally refreshed
T/F? You took lots of photos over Christmas?


----------



## springsunshine

T 

T or F: The sun is shining?

x


----------



## justone

False ... although it is mild, bright and dry (makes a change!)
T/F The music you listen to reflects your mood at the time?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F

T or f your heading out to the shops today


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: Ur day did not go as planned?

x


----------



## justone

T Didn't get out for a walk.
T/F you find it hard to say No at times to people?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

True

T or F - you are optimistic about this year


----------



## justone

True ... until proven otherwise!
T/F Politicians, Actors and footballers are paid too much?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

so true


T or F there is nothing decent to watch on TV today!


----------



## justone

True although some of the ads are fun! Thinking of evian ad with babies in particular!
T/F You watched at least 3 films/musicals over Christmas?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

f didn't waych any movies (not a great movie fan)

t or f you went to a panto this festive season


----------



## justone

False... no one to go with 
You do puzzles to relax?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T but too often I got an iPad with scrabble on for Xmas!!!!

T or f you went to bingo last year


----------



## justone

False... Have all been a few times in my life
You buy scratch cards? T/F


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T only now and then or to put in birthday cards etc

T or f your planning a diet


----------



## Beckycools

True ish...... been going to weight watchers for two years but havent been for three weeks due to weather/christmas

True or false you hate the idea of going to work tomorrow


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F not too upset about it need to get back to normality

T or f you had a fall in the snow


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: Today did not go as planned?

x


----------



## still a mum

true and hope everything is ok hun x

t or f: 2011 is going to be completely different to how u planned?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U need to get to the shops?

x


----------



## Beckycools

True ......just can't be bothered.

True or false..... your first day back at wasn't as bad as you thought?


----------



## springsunshine

N/A! 

T or F: U had some "you" time today?

x


----------



## BABY2

False! not on any day!


true or false: your new year resolution is to diet


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U made more than 1 NY resolution?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F

You are heading out to work/ shops today


----------



## BABY2

I'm already at work so is that a true?  


T or F: you can't wait for Easter holidays


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U've had chocolate already?

x


----------



## BABY2

False

T OR F: you are on FF and ** right now


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U had a medical appointment 2day?

x


----------



## still a mum

true but i missed it! will have 2 go 2mora x

t or f: u r planning ur hols for this yr?


----------



## BABY2

F but dreaming about it though

T OR F: you are snuggled up nice and warm on the sofa with a hot cuppa watching trashy tv


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: u have docs tomorrow?


----------



## justone

False
You have spent at least an hour online today? T/F?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T 

You received a Xmas card today!  - I got one in uk with 9/12/10 post mark!!!!


----------



## justone

False Got no mail today!
You have lost contact with certain people from your past much to your regret?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

true sadly 
t or f you are so busy today but can't get your bum off the sofa??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T can't get out of bed!!!!!

T o,r f meeting ok'd friend today?


----------



## justone

Sorry don't understand last entry!


----------



## HazelW

I'm guessing it was meant to be "old" friend, so I'll say false.

You're going to watch the Penn and Teller thing tonight.


----------



## justone

False... am going to snuggle up with dh as I haven't seen him since Mon!


----------



## justone

Silly me for got to add this to last post!
T/F Bald men are sexy!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F - sorry about typo doing it on iPad that sometimes has it's own mind!

T or f has a glass of wine last night


----------



## justone

False... had a glass on Thurs night. Trying to be good!
T/F You don't like receiving phone calls too late at night?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

true, I always panick thinking it's bad news 
true or false -- you are having a nice weekend so far?


----------



## justone

Me too unless it's pillow talk with dh who works away!!!
True! Chilled out but dreading being snowed in tomorrow! Already had to help neighbours who were stuck in the snow!
T/F TV is rubbish tonight?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U will have an early night?

x


----------



## justone

TBH don't know yet so can't answer that sorry!
T/F Hospital/Clinic based dramas are so depressing?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

true, not interested at all 
true or false -- you think posh will have a girl this time around??


----------



## justone

TBH don't know. Hopefully she will have a healthy pregnancy and her baby is fine. To me a healthy baby comes first and its gender comes second. So?
T/F You are at work and having a wee sneaky look at the ff website?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: It's raining?

x


----------



## justone

False... it was raining earlier but now it has started to freeze!!! 
You love to have your feet massaged?


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f: u have just got over a cold and feel u r getting another 1 already?


----------



## justone

False to both... thank heavens!
You have broken your New Year's Resolutions already at least once? T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

N/A - didn't make any!

T or F: U are looking forward to lighter evenings?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T but they seem a long way away at the moment!!

T or f you have a tattoo


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U wear false eyelashes/eyelash extensions?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T to go out not everyday

T or f you have false/acrylic nails ?


----------



## justone

False... Can't be bothered with them tbh!
You dye your hair every few months? T?F


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T every 3-4 weeks coz i' m dark and the grey blighters so through!

You've had a cold this winter t or f?


----------



## justone

False ... at least not yet, thank heavens!
T/F You've noticed that the mornings are brighter earlier?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F

T or f you are  on a diet


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U didn't get any sleep last night?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T went to bed abour 0130 and up at 0830, would have liked a lie in but WOKE up!!!!

T or F you are heading out shopping this weekend


----------



## justone

False ... trying to watch the purse as we are paying for our tx shortly!!!!
T/F You watched Wipeout earlier?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U have medical appointments next week?

x


----------



## justone

False ... not for another fortnight!
T/F You have been trying to 'wean' yourself off this website as you feel you are spending too much time on it?


----------



## springsunshine

True!

T or F: U watched a film last night?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F not a great one for films

T or F ou are also studying


----------



## justone

True.... doing my master's degree!!!!
T/F You believe life is very unfair at times?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: Early night tonight?

x


----------



## justone

False
Will be up late doing Master's assignment!
T/F The sun today really helped lift your mood?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F we had rain!!!!

You are watching Dancing on Ice now it has started?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U've still got chores to do b4 bed?


----------



## justone

True... need to get ready for work tomorrow
T/F Your DH/DP/DB loves football?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U r cold?


----------



## justone

False... am cosy and warm. DH lit the fire earlier.
T/F you had visitors today?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U have a pet?

x


----------



## justone

True... a big fat black and white cat called Clar!!!!
T/F you are working tomorrow?


----------



## hoping :)

F last day off after my hols x

true or false you cant wait to get in ur bed tonight?x


----------



## justone

True... am really sleepy!
T/F You are married at least 4 years?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F SINGLE

TPBM HAS BEEN SHOPPING TODAY AND BOUGHT NEW CLOTHES


----------



## justone

F Haven't left house today. Supposed to be doing an assignment! 
T/F You have been putting things you don't want to do off for ages??


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U visited friends/family today?

x


----------



## justone

False ... will catch up with everyone next weekend.
T/F You can't wait to Spring?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T the dark morning and nights and rain is too much

T or F you are hoping to get a new car this year


----------



## springsunshine

False 

T or F: U are looking forward to the week ahead?

x


----------



## Beckycools

True

True or false. A friend has upset you by announcing she is pregnant


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U haven't eaten any fruit or veg today?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T

You like watching casualty


----------



## justone

False ... brings back too many bad memories of losing loved ones! 
T/F you did the lotto today?


----------



## hoping :)

False, bought db a couple of tickets tho... so kinda true.x

T or F uve had an acoholic beverage tonight? x


----------



## justone

f trying to be good before tx!
T/F You cooked the dinner this weekend ?


----------



## Hannushka

true
TPBM You fancy a big fry up this morning


----------



## HazelW

I didn't, but I so do now!    TPBM you haven't had a lie in this weekend.


----------



## hoping :)

true!!

true or false- you are waiting to start tx? x


----------



## justone

False just in from thalasso pool with dh.
T/F You're an early bird even at weekends?


----------



## hoping :)

False, not an early bird at all.... x

true or false

you have a set routine of which you apply ur make up? x


----------



## justone

true
you keep your socks and undies in the same drawer? T/F


----------



## springsunshine

LOL True

T or F: You had a healty tea?

x


----------



## justone

True Trying to get healthy in prep for new tx...
T/F Your DH/DP/DB is tidier than you?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: Your eyes are stinging you are so tired?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F but I am looking forward to bed!

T or F
You wash you hair in the mornings


----------



## hoping :)

False 

true or false

ur glad its nearly feb?


----------



## justone

TRUE!!!!! Start 'sniffing' on 1 Feb! Can't wait!
You know at least 10 people who had babies in 2010? T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

Good luck sniffing!

True

T or F: U r feeling optimistic?

x


----------



## justone

True
It is cold, wet and dark outside? T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: You have an appointment tomorrow?

x


----------



## justone

True! Pre tx appt! 
T/F you have had a very busy week?


----------



## Beckycools

False..... only worked two days this week! Lucky me.

True or False.... you are going to treat yourself to a take away this weekend?


----------



## justone

False... trying to lose weight so no can do!
T/F you are shattered right now?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U take your make up off every night?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F a bed habit not to but sometimes I am so tired etc

t ot F  you wear make everyday to work


----------



## springsunshine

False - used to!

T or F: U will watch a film this weekend?


----------



## justone

True ... hope so anyway!
The sun is shining brightly where you are right now? T/F?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F it was wintery and v cold but no sun

T or F you are disaapointed with sat night tv!


----------



## justone

True... it's pure drivel!
You are going to bed shortly? T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U had a nice weekend?

x


----------



## justone

False... working from home all weekend. Zzzzzzz
T/F You hate Mondays?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U read a newspaper daily?

x


----------



## justone

False... used to but don't have time any more!
T/F You are working tomorrow?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U will have an early night?

x


----------



## justone

True hopefully. When DH isn't home I like to fall asleep listening to the radio...
T/F you need to wash your hair tonight? T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

True, but can't be bothered!

T or F: U feed the birds in your garden?

x


----------



## justone

False saw it too recently on DVD although in saying that Gerard Butler is rather cute even if his accent is all over the place!!!
T/F You've seen 'The King's Speech'?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - but hope to make it true!

Next question: the next person to read this is a take that fan!


----------



## hoping :)

False

True or false

u had some good news today? x x


----------



## hoping :)

oooo i used to work wednesday nights, i dont know whats on... so dont know what im watching yet  

true or false

you fancy eating cake? x


----------



## springsunshine

True - just did!

T or F: U don't know the balance of your current account?!

x


----------



## hoping :)

True, and im glad bcz im waiting for my payday  x

True or false...

You have dozed off on the couch already? x


----------



## justone

False ... just home from night school.
You're really looking forward to the weekend? T/F?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True!!!

T/F You are wearing Bridget Jones knickers (teehee!!) xx


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U will have a bath/shower b4 bed?

x


----------



## Little Miss Me

False (had one earlier in case you're thinking I pong a bit  )

T/F The next person to read this has blond hair......


----------



## hoping :)

True!!

True or False

u are ready for your bed? x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes 
U like to read the newspaper in bed


----------



## hoping :)

True x

true or false

You will have a treat tmr? ie meal out etc? x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hello Hoping!!

False - no treats for me tomorrow   - had mine yesterday!  

T/F - the next person to read this is wearing contact lenses......


----------



## hoping :)

Hi Little Miss... 

False, I dont need them...yet x x

True or False 

Your tumi is rumbling?x x


----------



## justone

Hoping!
False... just had lunch!
T/F you are quite an impulsive person?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U had lunch with friends today?

x


----------



## justone

False... had lunch at home!
T/F you watched sport over the weekend? (Was at a gaelic football match earlier! We lost!)


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U watch "Vampire Diaries"?

x


----------



## justone

False... is it any good?
T/F You hate Sunday nights?


----------



## Dannii_Doots

false I love Sunday nights 
some bubbles for you
t/f you have a busy day tomorrow?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - work then scan then back to work - phew!!

T/F - the next person reading this has had chocolate today    xx


----------



## still a mum

true!

t or f : u have a really busy next few mths?


----------



## hoping :)

true- Id imagen x x

True or false

ur addicted to FF? x


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f

u r having a late dinner after a very long day?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F

Tpbm is dreading their week ahead


----------



## justone

F although am going to be very, very busy!
T/F Going away for Valentine's?


----------



## Little Miss Me

F - would be nice though!!

T/F - The next person on here is wearing bright nail varnish!


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U are desperate for a lie in?

x


----------



## hoping :)

True 

True or False

you have had a hot drink already today? x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U need to eBay some stuff?!

x


----------



## justone

False!
T/F: You believe in Karma?


----------



## springsunshine

Not sure what it is    

T or F: U will have dessert tonight?

x


----------



## Little Miss Me

T - already had one! It was a yoghurt though so not too naughty!!

T/F - the next person on here has a cat......?


----------



## hoping :)

true... mmmmmmmmmm x 

true or false 

you cant stand tracey barlow? x


----------



## justone

True! She's nasty!
T/F You are only able to answer 10 questions or less in a single episode of University Challenge?


----------



## springsunshine

True 

T or F: U need to do a food shop?

x


----------



## justone

True but can't be bothered!
T/F You are tired and want to go to bed?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have a red car?!

x


----------



## hoping :)

false-black x

true or false

your watching 1 born every min? x


----------



## justone

False - Biggest loser! BTW my car is black too!
T/F you are heading to bed now?


----------



## Little Miss Me

F - not yet - I'm heading to do my jabs!!

T/F - the next person on here is a nut case! (In the nicest possible way)


----------



## hoping :)

good luck with ya jabs    x 

False- not yet anyway    

true or false

u r zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz so shattered? x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T  busy but boring day and then meetings after work and then blood tests!

T or F the next person is going to a concert this month


----------



## Little Miss Me

Unfortunately F - would love to but just finding it hard to make any plans at the minute!

T/F - the next person is superstitious!


----------



## justone

True but not about everything only 13!
T/F You know at lewast 3 people who have OCD?


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: Ur car is more than 5 years old?

x


----------



## springsunshine

False - 2morrow!

T or f: U keep a diary?

x


----------



## Little Miss Me

False

T/F - You wouldn't say no to Brad Pit!


----------



## justone

False... don't like some one else's cast offs!!!!
T/F You have been having weird dreams recently?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - can't remember what I've been dreaming lately!

T/F - the next person has been to Asia......? xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - I'm blonde!

T/F - The next person loves ice-cream!


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U've got loads to do and shouldn't be on FF?!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T !!

t or F You are going out to dinner this week


----------



## Little Miss Me

T - meant to be going out Sat - we'll see how I feel - but stupid me booked a meal during the second half of Scotland v Wales  

T/F - you had your five a day yesterday.....


----------



## lynsnjon

F - I should try harder!

T or F u are very fed up of this rubbish weather!


----------



## lynsnjon

true ......yayyyyyyy! About bloody time!

T or F ur at work and have loads to do but can't get off FF!

xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - came home early!

T/F - the next person on is in need of a holiday! - I know I am........


----------



## Little Miss Me

T - but would be healthier if it weren't for all this darn protein!!

T/F - the next person loves the gym!


----------



## hoping :)

FALSE   

True or False

you have accidently typed you FF log in details, when you go to log in to **? x


----------



## lynsnjon

False...... I can't even remember them!

T or f ur havin an early night tonight xxxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hmm...... not super early or late in particular - just a regular one!!

T/F - the next person shops at Sainsbury's.....?


----------



## HazelW

Sometimes!  Depends where I am.

T/F - you love Lush bath stuff.


----------



## hoping :)

False, it smells nice but i have had a set upstairs unopened for over a year... 

True or False

you feel bloated? x


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - I feel like a whale!!

T/F - you've told your work some tall stories to get out for tx......


----------



## justone

True to everyone except my boss who is the only person at work who knows!
T/F? You are wrecked tired today?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True! Some more bubbles for you too Clarikins - up to a nice 1111!!

T/F - the next person wants more bubbles too!! xx


----------



## justone

False... can't afford a holiday this year as we are self-funding our tx. Mandy and Little Miss have just blown you lots and lots of bubbles!!!!
T/F You love watching quiz shows on tv to help you relax?


----------



## justone

False... haven't been in yonks! You have nice plans for Valenine's weekend? T/F?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True? Hopefully spending Valentine's Day in hospital having EC - can't get more romantic than that   

T/F - the next person likes fish!

Clarikins - thank for bubbles - very close to my target now!!!


----------



## justone

TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with EC!!! Are you having a GA? TPBM loves quizzes/games on FF?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - hahahah!! We're getting into these, aren't we?!!

T/F - the next person speaks another language.

Having sedation but a bit anxious about it - got 33 follies and don't wanna be conscious of that big needle piercing each one - grrrrrrr!!! xx


----------



## justone

33 WOW!   
TRUE! I do speak 4 in total: English, Irish, French and Spanish!
T/F You went to uni?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - I did actuarial studies and then a PCGE 

Very impressive on the four languages - hablo espanol tambien!!

T/F - You'd order spaghetti in a restaurant!

Clarikins - I'm getting out of breath keeping up with you on these quizzes - heheh - I caught up with you for a millisecond and there you were again!! LOL!! xxx


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U've had a medical appointment today?

x


----------



## justone

False... have one this day week! 
T/F? You are taking it easy tonight?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - well except for racing you in the quizzes - heheheh!!

T/F - you are cooking tea tonight?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U ready your local weekly paper?

x


----------



## Little Miss Me

False

T/F-  you like the Spice Girls!!


----------



## justone

False. Never did to be honest. 
T/F you love fish and chips?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U are waiting for DH to get home?

x


----------



## justone

False: he arrived 10 mins ago and is eating fish and chips!
T/F Your DH is blonde?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - he has brown hair! And he still isn't home -ra!!!

T/F - your DH is a good cook!


----------



## justone

True but a lazy one!
Your DH is tall? T/F?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - average height - which means taller than me as he likes to make that clear!!

T/F - DH works for himself!


----------



## justone

TRUE!!!!!!
T/F your star sign is Virgo?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - I'm a Libra

T/F - you were born in an odd numbered year?

Hehehe - this is fun, isn't it??!! We must have nothing better to do!!     xx


----------



## justone

Close though wasn't I?
I agree! But I'm feeling chilled out fora change!
False... born in 1970!!!
You drive a VW?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Very close!!

Yeah - might as well enjoy ourselves - cheap thrills and all that!!!

Ok.... False but close again - we have a Vauxhall so you got the V right!

T/F - you passed your driving test in your teens?


----------



## justone

False was 22!
T/F you have lived abroad?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - New York for 3 months in 2002!

T/F - You are adventurous with food?


----------



## justone

usually true but don't like meat!
T/F you've done a bungee jump?


----------



## Little Miss Me

Getting to know all kinds of useless facts about each other, eh?!

False - couldn't get me in a bungee!!

T/F - you are a veggie?!


----------



## justone

False... Not a proper one because I eat fish
T/F you've gone for a walk today? T/F?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - just waddled around the flat a little and that's it!

T/F - you're going out for dinner this weekend?


----------



## justone

TBH don't know! Going to a match tomorrow night so might pop in to a restaurant for something to eat en route. (3 hour drive (one way) to match!)

T/F You are off work for a few days next week?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - at least one for EC and then  more if I get OHSS or for ET depending which way things go.....

What match are you going to? Gaelic football

T/F You have a collection of pot plants?


----------



## caspa28

False I just like fresh flowers  


T/F  your going on holiday this year?


----------



## justone

That's right LMM. Can't wait as it's a final... first silverware of the season to be won!!!

False - nothing planned at all yet! Hoping DH will have something up his sleeve!

T/F? You prefer eating out to eating in?


----------



## caspa28

id have to say true to that one  

T/F  do an exercise class at least once a week?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - I normally do four or five but not the last couple of weeks  

T/F - you've done something unusual for good luck with tx?

Clarikins - hope you have a fab time at the match xx


----------



## justone

True... set myself a bubbles target.
LMM Am hoping headache and back ache will soon disappear so that I can go to match. Am not fit currently due to both.
T/F You love rom coms and chick flicks?


----------



## caspa28

so very True lol 

T/F your on ********?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True!

T/F - You like soduku!

Clarikins - hope you feel better for the match


----------



## justone

True... the harder the better.
Match was called off due to a bereavement. Fenuinely sad for the family whose loved one has died (RIP)  (they have had a lot of grief lately) but pleased for me as I wasn't fit to go! 
T/F You love reading your horoscopes but only believe them if they are good?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U have eaten cake today?
x


----------



## justone

False... I wish! 
T/F You wish there was a good film on tv tonight?


----------



## caspa28

T

T/F you have a pet?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

F would like one but can't have one atm no room

T or F you have bought a lottery ticket this week?


----------



## justone

False never do lottery!
T/F You are off work next week?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

f I wish I was as am tired

T ot F you are studying/on a course as well


----------



## justone

True currently studying for my M.Ed P/T as well as working F/T!!!
T/F Your favourite colour is red?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U like prawn cocktail crisps?


----------



## justone

True unfortunately I like all crisps except meat flavoured ones!
T/F You consider yourself an optimist?


----------



## springsunshine

False!

T or F: U loving taking photos?

x


----------



## justone

TRUE because I hate being photographed!
T/F You love Million Pound Drop on C4?


----------



## caspa28

T but dont think I could be on it...

T/F you have a sweet tooth?


----------



## justone

True.... You love to see people do well on quiz shows? T/F


----------



## Little Miss Me

Not that bothered - I like it to be fair though - they do well because they deserve it!

T/F - You have touched a tarantula!


----------



## HazelW

True - we have several, as well as lots of other bugs, snakes, lizards, tortoises, hedgehogs, skunks, owls and, soon to be arriving, coati mundis (we run an animal talks business going to kids parties - pm me for details! Sorry mods, it was ripe for shameless self promotion!).                    True or false - you have to sleep with the window open.


----------



## justone

Don't know yet sorry!
T/F You always wear something red on Valentine's Day?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: Someone in your household has a cold?

x


----------



## Little Miss Me

False

T/F - You're in your PJs!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

f just showered and changed!!

T or F you are having a sunday roast dinner today?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False

T/F -  you are addicted to FF!


----------



## justone

True LMM as you know only too well!!!!!
T/F you are going for a walk now?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False

T/F - you've had some loopy moments this week    xx


----------



## justone

True... have some every week!
T/F you would love to be able to confide in more people you know about your tx?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - I would love to but fear making a rod for my back if they ask questions at bad times!

T/F - You like asparagus!


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U haven't used your cheque book for ages?

x


----------



## still a mum

true

t or f: u r feeling sad today?


----------



## springsunshine

true

t or f:  u like cornettos?

x


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U washed your hair today?

x


----------



## justone

False... you went out for dinner today? T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U r NOT a morning person?

x


----------



## justone

False... I love mornings and tend to get a wee bit cranky or quiet after 9pm.
T/F You are off work today?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have a piece of fruit with your brekky?

x


----------



## justone

True to make it taste sweeter!
T/F You are feeling lazy today?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: U will meet friends 2 day?

x


----------



## justone

True... going to visit my friend who is celebrating her birthday today and then later meet up with Buzzy Bee to go to SW together. Love days off!
T/F you love daffodils?


----------



## Little Miss Me

True - esp the ones with Welsh accents on the aero caramel ad - lol!!

T/F - you like cooking?


----------



## justone

Haven't seen that ad, sorry!
True bth depends on my mood!
You love 'housey' tv programmes? T/F?


----------



## Little Miss Me

False - not really fussed!

T/F - you have been to Australia?


----------



## lynsnjon

F 
T or f u live in yorkshire x


----------



## justone

False but would love to visit there sometime...
T/F You are watching The Brit Awards?


----------



## springsunshine

Just about to.

T or F: Ur home needs de-cluttering?
x


----------



## justone

True... big time!!!
T/F You are watching tv in bed?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U need to unload the dishwasher?

x


----------



## justone

False... Don't have one tbh!
T/F You are watching Big Fat Gypsy Weddings right now on C4?


----------



## Candee

True! Bride to be Briget's dress is delightful!
True or false you have been a bridesmaid more than three times?


----------



## justone

False... just the once, thank goodness!
T/F Most of your friends are married or as good as married?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

f even though we are mainly in are 40's!!
you watched the BRITS tonight


----------



## justone

t/f part of it...
T/F you love watching the soaps?


----------



## justone

False... Cancer although because I was born on the cusp of Cancer and Leo, some say I'm Leo?
T/F It is nice and sunny where you are. T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have your dinner before 8pm?

x


----------



## Candee

True

T/F you know how to spin sugar?


----------



## justone

F. didn't know you could spin sugar!
T/F You have never been to a circus?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U had an argument today?

x


----------



## justone

F thank goodness! I hate confrontations!
T/F You had a hectic day today?


----------



## springsunshine

Very true!

T or F: U wanted an early night, but find yourself on FF instead?!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T

You are looking forward to the weekend and seeing friends


----------



## justone

T Hope weather is nice over the weekend.
T/F You have lots of siblings?


----------



## justone

F but definitely need to do so!!!
Have always wanted a big brother but was given lots of big sisters instead.
T/F You still have not had breakfast?


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U r hoping to sit down for 30mins today?!

x


----------



## justone

T looking forward to watching 'housey' programmes on tv later!
T/F You would never appear on the Jeremy Kyle show in a million years?


----------



## springsunshine

True, but would for a million pounds!

T or F: U've had choc already?

x


----------



## justone

F although there were minute pieces of choc in my Muller Light yoghurt!!!
T/F You always seem to be wishing your life away?


----------



## wifey29

T
T/F You like your work?


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: Ur DH is watching footie?

x


----------



## Candee

False - I don't have a hubby!
T/F Watching Masterchef makes you feel hungry?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: U have a pet?

x


----------



## justone

True!!!!!! A big fat lazy black and white cat called Clar who is 4 1/2 years old.

T/F You would love to do cookery lessons but don't have any free time?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: U have a busy day tomorrow?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T

You have a headache


----------



## justone

False did have yesterday but none today, thank goodness!
T/F You don't work weekends?


----------



## The_girl

true, though I am a teacher so frequently need to do some planning on weekends

True or false? - you live by the sea


----------



## justone

True!!!!
Lovely in summer horrible last winter!
T/F You are off on midterm break?


----------



## The_girl

True. And I live by the sea too

True or false? You need some holidays


----------



## wifey29

True

T/f? You are going abroad this summer?


----------



## HazelW

False, can't go anywhere because of all our animals.

T/F - you plan to be working in the garden this weekend, if the weather is nice.


----------



## justone

False but DH probably will!
T/F You love fruit?


----------



## The_girl

True, especially strawberries

True or false?  You like cooking


----------



## justone

True... when I'm in the mood!
T/F You have a busy weekend ahead of you?


----------



## The_girl

No, going to spend the weekend doing pretty much nothing   Love being lazy

True or false? You love sunny days


----------



## justone

True!!!!!!! 
T/F You are feeling quite emotional today?


----------



## The_girl

False. Feel quite balanced today

True or false? Plan to spend the evening watching tv


----------



## justone

T!!!!!
T/F You love the long bright evenings?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: U will watch a film tonight?

x


----------



## justone

F You need to wash your hair? T/F?


----------



## Candee

True - I look like a tramp today!
T/F hot curry gives you indigestion?!


----------



## justone

False
T/F You love Thai food?


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U always take your make up off before bed?

x


----------



## justone

t when sober, f when not...
t/f you haven't had a drink in ages (due to tx)?


----------



## springsunshine

T, but not due to tx.

T or F: Ur car is dirty?!

x


----------



## justone

t ... needs a wash!
t/f you are off work tomorrow?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U shopped today?

x


----------



## justone

False... minding the pennies due to us paying for our tx.
T/F You love to see daffodils in Spring?


----------



## wifey29

Very true!

T/F you have a dog


----------



## justone

False... have a cat!
T/F You are really tired tonight?


----------



## birba

True!

T/F do you enjoy a good book in bed with a blanket and warm tea?


----------



## justone

True but haven't done that in ages! 
T/F You are going to have an early night tonight?


----------



## birba

true - already in bed (with both cats purring)!

T/F you are having a very busy day tomorrow?


----------



## justone

True... have a busy day every day this week in fact right up to 2nd scan next Sun!!!!
T/F your cats are like mine and like nothing better than eating and sleeping?


----------



## springsunshine

False - no cats here, just a dog!

T or F: U need to go clothes shopping?

x


----------



## birba

false - need to do a good spring clean of my wardrobe too many things that I don't wear anymore!
(PS Clarikins yes my cats don't do anything else )

T/F you need a hair cut


----------



## justone

True... a cut and a colour, hopefully this week!
T/F you need to do a massive spring clean of your house?


----------



## springsunshine

T, but will never get round to it     

T or F: U LOVE new PJs?

x


----------



## justone

True!!!!!!
T/F You always wear matching undies?


----------



## springsunshine

False   

T or F: U have a hot water bottle?

x


----------



## justone

True but am not using it tonight, cat is curled up on my feet instead!!!!
T/F You are an animal lover?


----------



## springsunshine

True

T or F: U have a wall calendar?

x


----------



## justone

True... I have 2 of them in the kitchen!
T/F You have been watching the Oscars?


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U hope to be in bed by 11pm?

x


----------



## justone

True!
You wish you lived closer to your friends so that you could see them more often? T/F?


----------



## birba

true!

do you wish it was already Friday?


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U can't wait to go to bed?

x


----------



## birba

True!

T/F you hate people that lie
x


----------



## justone

True... almost more than anything else!!!!!
T/F You heard some goodish news today?


----------



## birba

True (about my mum's wedding!!)

T/F you can't wait to put your feet up on Friday night?
xx


----------



## justone

True as I have had a hectic time lately.
T/F You need to buy yourself new clothes for a very special occasion?


----------



## lynsnjon

F unfortunately!

t or f ur dreading putting on even more weight when going thru tx


----------



## birba

T! But it will be so worth it
T/F you have red shoes 

Xx


----------



## mooers

True, but they're not on my feet at the moment!

T/F You'd secretly rather be watching daytime TV than be at work?


----------



## justone

True today but usually false!
T/F you are paranoid that people will take your bloated tummy caused by jags and snifs to mean that you are pg?


----------



## birba

T - would hate inappropriate questions when it's not the time!

T/F you read too much in to symptoms and you always feel they are preg related every month
x


----------



## munchkin35

true - very very true, every time!!!

T/F -  the Twilight books r better then the films?


----------



## birba

ehm don't know the answer but the movie was good ..... does that count? 

T/F
You really need to do groceries shopping!


----------



## justone

True but can't be bothered!!!!
T/F You spend at least 2 hours on ff every day?


----------



## birba

T (lol)!!

T/F are you sipping a nice hot camomile tea?


----------



## justone

F in bed watching tv...
T/F You love Comic Relief?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: U will have an unhealthy tea?!

x


----------



## justone

F had one last night!
t/f You are having an early night?


----------



## The_girl

False

You are out tonight


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U r cold?

x


----------



## justone

F in bed nice and cosy!
T/F You are in foul form tonight?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T
Your having your hair done this week


----------



## birba

F (But I DO need to take that appointment!)

T/F YOu had a fun evening

xx


----------



## justone

False!!!!!!!!
T/F you would love a holiday?


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U r going out 4 lunch 2day?

x


----------



## birba

T!! Going to my sister's!

T/F You are dreading next week's work?


----------



## Dainton

T
Got a ridiculously busy week, just before we start tx next weekend!  STRESS.

T/F you feel like you could have been more productive this weekend?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

T where does the time go

You feel sad but don't know why


----------



## justone

f do know why!!!
T/F You are really tired right now?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: U own something from the "Radley" range?

x


----------



## Candee

F its too expensive!

T/F a bit of spring sunshine perks you up?


----------



## springsunshine

T

T or F: U own Ugg boots?
x


----------



## justone

F don't like them!
T/F you are a footie fan?


----------



## Little Miss Me

F - rugby all the way!

T/F - you are an optimist?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not really I would like to think so but not always

t or F you must ring some of your friends that you haven't chatted to for a while


----------



## birba

F
T/F you are really bad at waiting, you'd want an answer there and then !


----------



## justone

trueish
You need to sleep more hours than you do? T/F?


----------



## birba

True!

T/F you are having a good day


----------



## Little Miss Me

False

T/F - fertility hormones make you crazy!


----------



## birba

so True!

T/F you hate people that tell you "you just need to Relaaaaax it will happen"


----------



## springsunshine

True true true!

T or F: U read a newspaper today?

x


----------



## Candee

False    not had a minute

T/F You know that eating quickly gives you indigestion, but you still do it?


----------



## springsunshine

t

T OR F: u love crisps?


----------



## justone

true!!!!!
t/f you are now watching the soaps on tv?


----------



## birba

false - cooking dinner!

T/F You love homemade soups
x


----------



## justone

true but made by others!
T/F Your other half is a footie fan?


----------



## Irishlady

False

T/F Spring is your favourite month?


----------



## Candee

False, I love Autumn

T/F You have already eaten an Easter Egg


----------



## springsunshine

True   

T or F: U had a picnic today?

x


----------



## birba

F but I had a nice burger outdoors! 

T/F
you are going to have an early night
x


----------



## Shooting star

False

T/F - you ate more than 3 Easter Eggs on Easter Sunday!


----------



## birba

F

T/F you enjoy letting your laundry dry at the sun

x


----------



## still a mum

t


t or f: u love dogs?


----------



## sammie.b

true

t/f  you are wanting to have a cooked breakfast


----------



## Hannushka

True!!
t/f you cooking a roast dinner today?


----------



## sammie.b

false - eating out  

t/f  you will be doing the ironing


----------



## Dainton

False - hardly iron anything.

T/F - your DH was drinking till the early hours of the morning?!!


----------



## sammie.b

false

T/F    you fell asleep watching tv


----------



## springsunshine

False

U have back ache?

x


----------



## sammie.b

false

T/F  your a secret Take That fan


----------



## springsunshine

A proud TT fan!

T or F: U rushed about today?

x


----------



## Candee

True

T/F You'd like to have a pedicure but you are too ashamed of your trotters?


----------



## springsunshine

lol true

T or F: U visited family today?

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

false- last weekend as we are 400 miles away

T or F you dye your hair...


----------



## Candee

True

T/F Everyone you know is on the Dukan Diet?!


----------



## nickinoodle

False _ never heard of it!

You have a tattoo?


----------



## Lollie2501

True

T/F - You have just got out of bed?


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U had a hospital appointment today?

x


----------



## nickinoodle

F

U are on the 2ww?


----------



## springsunshine

F

The sun is shining?

x


----------



## nickinoodle

t

you like cheese?


----------



## springsunshine

T

U r meeting friends tomorrow?

x


----------



## Lollie2501

False

You can't sleep?


----------



## Candee

False

T/F You have _another_ cold and sore throat!


----------



## still a mum

false

you have been affected by the london riots?


----------



## Fashion

False 

You've just had nooky


----------



## springsunshine

lol false

You can't wait for lunch time?

x


----------



## Lollie2501

True

Your drinking a cuppa


----------



## springsunshine

F

U need a hair cut?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

true

You drive a red car


----------



## Lollie2501

False

You had roast dinner today?


----------



## springsunshine

F

U can't be bothered to cook tea?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

true

Your going to the gym today


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: You've started thinking about Christmas?!

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

It's your birthday next month


----------



## Lollie2501

True!

Your still in bed?


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You are drinking tea


----------



## Candee

False

T/F You are wearing a slendertone?!


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You have been watching big brother


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U've got to work this weekend?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You'll be having a takeaway tonight


----------



## springsunshine

F

T or F: U have loads of plans for bank holiday?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

true

You wear a uniform for work


----------



## springsunshine

F

U have a dog?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

true

You enjoy scary films


----------



## springsunshine

F

U should be doing chores?!

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You have a pet fish


----------



## Lollie2501

False

You are having an early night?


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You are scared of spiders


----------



## Lollie2501

True

You didn't want to get out of bed this morning?


----------



## springsunshine

T

U r cold?

x


----------



## lynsnjon

False, sooo hot!

T or F ur lookin forward to xmas? x


----------



## Lollie2501

True!

You've started Christmas shopping?


----------



## Candee

False!

T/F You are paying for a gym membership that you never use?!


----------



## springsunshine

F

U got up late this morning?

x


----------



## Irishlady

F

You watched Strictly this evening?


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You can remember before cd players


----------



## lollipops

True,

T or F - Your already dreading Monday morning?


----------



## Lollie2501

True

You've eaten too much today


----------



## lollipops

False ( I am starving!)

T or F - You enjoy a sunday afternoon snooze?


----------



## Mitchy12345

true! (they are amazing!)

T or F - you are sick of the football season already....


----------



## Lorna1547

So True -  

T or F - You have been watching x-factor tonight. x


----------



## lollipops

F (but have recorded it )

T or F -  you have been on holiday this year?


----------



## pinkcat

True

T or F - You have a tattoo.


----------



## lollipops

True


You always need a biscuit with a cuppa?


----------



## katena

Hello!

False

Peas are better than carrots?


----------



## Mitchy12345

false (its all about the carrots)

you've walked into a glass door before


----------



## Ready4ababy

true (my nose gets sore just thinking about it)                                                                                  i have tripped up in public then acted like it was deliberate?


----------



## springsunshine

False - just pretended it didn't happen     

U are sooooo tired?

x


----------



## katena

Shattered!

You've let out a trump at work and tried t cover up the noise? Lol


----------



## lollipops

Yes, that would be me!
You have accidentally left the house in your slippers?


----------



## Ready4ababy

true.      You have locked yourself out of the car?


----------



## lollipops

False

T or F - ever come home and realised you didnt lock the front door?


----------



## Ready4ababy

true (also realised that i left my keys in the door, woops) lol.                            True or false, i have been so embarrassed in front of my folks that i felt the only option was to tell an embarrassing story about my DP?


----------



## katena

Lol... False

Ever been told by someone (not close to you) that you've got something stuck in your teeth?


----------



## Candee

True

T/F You always plan to have an early night but you never do?


----------



## lollipops

True

T or F - You always promise the diet starts on Monday but it never does?


----------



## katena

Lol.... False (at the moment anyways)

T or f... Friday night is an excuse to get a takeaway?


----------



## lollipops

Sooo True!!!

You pick your nose while driving?


----------



## Irishlady

False!!

T or F.....You have ever forgotten to put your clocks back and gone all day with not realising?


----------



## still a mum

true!!!!

t or f: u have already eaten chocolates meant for xmas?


----------



## springsunshine

T!

T or F: U are ready for Christmas?

x


----------



## still a mum

f
im not ready at all lol

t or f u r never fully prepared 4 xmas even thou u aim 2 b every year?


----------



## lollipops

F (this is the first year I've had where I've not been organised & its freaking me out!)

T or F - You make always make a new years resolution & rarely stick to it?


----------



## springsunshine

F - never make resolutions because never stick to them lol

T or F - you have an advent calendar?

x


----------



## lauren.x

true  

T OR F - you wish it will snow the year x


----------



## lollipops

True 


T or F - you always have turkey for xmas dinner?


----------



## springsunshine

True (and it's snowing here, heavily   )

T or F: U have Christmas lights outside?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You already know what you're getting for xmas


----------



## Spaykay

False

You have eaten snow (not yellow snow!)


----------



## lollipops

False

You have brought xmas presents for your pets?


----------



## springsunshine

True lol 

U R looking 4ward to Downton Abbey on Xmas Day?

x


----------



## Lollie2501

False

You have been listening to christmas songs today?


----------



## LittleMissM

False

Are you excited about Christmas?


----------



## ilovekids

False

Have you been watching the snow fall out of the window today?


----------



## patrikstash

true

you keep watching even after the auditions.


----------



## LittleMissM

false - this time  

You want it to snow


----------



## Spaykay

False

U've eaten the choccy decorations off the tree


----------



## Lollie2501

False

You've eaten the chocolates you got for someone else for Xmas?


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You haven't bought any presents yet


----------



## springsunshine

False 

U hope you don't get any carole singers?

x


----------



## patrikstash

true

nobody is more excited about the new batman film than me(sad innit)


----------



## springsunshine

true lol

The sun is shining?

x


----------



## patrikstash

true

you cant believe its not butter


----------



## springsunshine

true!

U can't believe it's one week until Xmas Eve?

x


----------



## patrikstash

(checks calander  )
true

on seeing the toy section in the argos catalogue,you have to stop yourself from going on about how things were in our day


----------



## Spaykay

false

You've bought yourself a CHristmas present


----------



## Lollie2501

False

You're watching Strictly Come Dancing?


----------



## shelleysugar

True - Strictly was brilliant but am already having withdrawal symptoms!

The next person reading this is drinking mulled wine.


----------



## lollipops

No

T or F - you always shop in the January sales? X


----------



## Monkeymoo

true

T or f you are still in your pjs


----------



## Lollie2501

True

You're having a sunday roast today?


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You had a fried breakfast


----------



## Lollie2501

False

you're going to wrap presents today?


----------



## patrikstash

false

next monday cannot come quick enough for you


----------



## sarah_2011

False

The person cannot get out of bed this morning


----------



## patrikstash

false(just didnt want too)

the next person is still feeling hungover


----------



## shelleysugar

false
the next person is looking forward to Great Expectations tonight x


----------



## lollipops

False

The next person is going to shop in the sales tomorrow?


----------



## justone

False. Am totally skint. T|/F You prefer Eastenders to Corrie?


----------



## lollipops

True

You like shoes more than handbags?


----------



## flowersinthewindow

TRUE

You have wind induced by too much Christmas food


----------



## justone

True   You went out for a walk today? T/F?


----------



## springsunshine

f

T OR f: u ARE dreading going back to work?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

true

You are dreading getting on the scales in the new year


----------



## justone

true 
You hope 2012 is better than 2011? T/F?


----------



## sarah_2011

True
The next person is going to a party tonight


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You'l be asleep before midnight tonight


----------



## ilovekids

false

You woke up later than you should have today


----------



## NatalieP

false

You took your Christmas decorations down today?


----------



## Mitchy12345

false (doing it tomorrow)

you made it till after 12am


----------



## NatalieP

true (by 20 minutes but I made it lol)

You have had a Sunday roast for dinner?


----------



## Janey E

False (I wish!)

You cant wait to watch Eastenders tonight?!


----------



## sarah_2011

False (but I will watch it soon, had neices and nephew with me last night for a sleepover)

The next person is going to a panto today


----------



## NatalieP

false (I wish I was I love panto's)

The next person has a pet rabbit


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You're back at work tomorrow


----------



## Janey E

False (sort of. Doing some paper work at home. not sure if that counts as a true or false!)

Your Partner is cooking you dinner tonight


----------



## justone

true (has already done so)
your new year's resolutions don't change much from year to year? T/F?


----------



## sarah_2011

True!

2012 is your last full year in your thirties  Tis for me!


----------



## Janey E

False!

you've finished eating all the Christmas nibbles and naughty (yummy) food


----------



## justone

trueish... most of them!
T/F you would love to go on holiday and catch some sun?


----------



## dinkydott

T (but wish full thinking at the min)

T/F every one looking forward to work tomorrow,


----------



## springsunshine

False

T or F: U feel optimistic about 2012?

x


----------



## NatalieP

True

t/f its very windy where you are


----------



## justone

*True * 
You have a lot to do today? T/F?


----------



## NatalieP

True

You are watching tv


----------



## justone

true
You hate the cold dark nights of Winter? T/F?


----------



## NatalieP

False ( nothing better than having the heating on and snuggling under a blanket on the sofa)

You have pets?


----------



## justone

True: 2 dogs, Tadhg and Tessie; a cat called Clar and 2 wild cats (they only come to get fed and then march off again) called Socks and Cookie...
You love to unwind by watching game shows on tv? T/F?


----------



## sarah_2011

false (prefer to play on internet)

you love your iphone


----------



## dinkydott

f.....not got one,

glad to get the Xmas decorations down


----------



## sarah_2011

false (cos I haven't done it yet)

wishes there was something decent to watch on tv right now


----------



## lauren.x

true .... tv is rubbish the now


looking forward to dancing on ice starting ?


----------



## Janey E

True 

Your housework needs doing! (mine does!!)


----------



## justone

False... done most of it today!
You need to do the weekly food shopping? T/F?


----------



## dinkydott

T......TESCO on line some time tomorrow  

you want to get up for work tomorrow


----------



## ilovekids

False

You feel wednesday has come too quickly


----------



## NatalieP

False (Almost Thursday when my shift is over I have a long weekend so it can't come quick enough)

Your going on holiday this year?


----------



## springsunshine

F

U can't wait for Spring?

x


----------



## NatalieP

True

Your sick of trying to dry all your washing in the house?


----------



## ilovekids

True. Clothes take so long to dry i this rainy winter.

You want the rain to stop falling.


----------



## NatalieP

It's stopped for today.

You are drinking a nice hot cup of tea?


----------



## springsunshine

F

U are eating chocolate?

x


----------



## karenanna

False

You are drinking a glass of wine?


----------



## justone

False... working tomorrow.  
T/F? You are missing a loved one who has passed away?


----------



## dinkydott

very T, (my dad) god bless him,

you hate football


----------



## justone

Sorry to hear that!
False but maybe not as much as DH.
T/F? You would love to be wealthier?


----------



## dinkydott

dh.....

true,true,true,

is the colour red better than black


----------



## justone

well I prefer red so must be true...
T/F? You prefer soaps to documentaries?


----------



## dinkydott

T (all the way)

was up be for 6.30


----------



## springsunshine

T - 4:45am!

T or F: U are looking 4ward to the olympics?

x


----------



## sarah_2011

F

You are watching location location location


----------



## Monkeymoo

false

You are looking for a new job


----------



## Janey E

False

You are planning to sell your house


----------



## justone

Hopefully false. 
T/F You have lived abroad?


----------



## dinkydott

T (for about 4months, back in the day, i was a one of them pain in the bum people giving out scratch card for time share  ......

happy its friday  ?


----------



## Janey E

False (every day the same for me at the moment  )

you have something nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## karenanna

False (back to uk tomorrow from sunny Spain)

It is warm and sunny where you are?


----------



## springsunshine

Hello KA   

False

U need an early night?

x


----------



## Monkeymoo

always

You have a busy day tomorrow


----------



## justone

false, tG!
T/F? You are watching Celebrity BB?


----------



## Janey E

False (had  a family meal and a couple glasses of wine) 

You are going shopping tomorrow


----------



## justone

False (am skint; have to pay for tx next week! )
T/F? You have appeared on tv?


----------



## sarah_2011

False

You are wide awake at 4am in morning


----------



## justone

false, tG!
T/F? You have met someone famous?


----------



## Monkeymoo

true (christopher biggins)

You can play a musical instrument


----------



## karenanna

True (violin & piano but very rusty)

You love singing?


----------



## justone

true... even if I am tone deaf!!!!!
T/F? You're worrying about finances?


----------



## sarah_2011

false (although looking forward to jan's pay!)

you are blonde


----------



## justone

false, a brunette!
T/F? You went food shopping today?


----------



## sarah_2011

True (I think, I ordered food shopping online yesterday - delivery tomorrow!)

T/F - you are pleased to be back at work following the christmas break


----------



## karenanna

False (enjoyed my holiday too much but work ok really!)

Have found something good to watch on TV tonight?


----------



## justone

true (but fell asleep during it!)  
T/F? You have been to Florida?


----------



## dinkydott

f
you need a new wardrobe full of new clothes


----------



## popsickles1

True

you,re enjoying a rare day off


----------



## dinkydott

f (work at 1.00)

you need a rest


----------



## popsickles1

True 

you have bought a lottery ticket


----------



## dinkydott

f

you like take that,


----------



## popsickles1

Very true

you are happy today


----------



## dinkydott

f(got work soon)

you want to be some where hot and warm,chilaxing,


----------



## popsickles1

True

youre dh or dp will buy u flowers today


----------



## dinkydott

f   .....

do you have pets


----------



## popsickles1

True a cat

You are longing for payday


----------



## Janey E

False (sort of as Im self employed so I pay my own wages!)

you are in your PJs?


----------



## popsickles1

True

you like spam


----------



## justone

False 
T/F? You're really tired tonight?


----------



## popsickles1

True

you are watching tv


----------



## Monkeymoo

true

You had takeaway last night


----------



## popsickles1

false

you are going out for lunch


----------



## justone

False had packed lunch at work!
T/F? You eat at least your 5 a day?


----------



## popsickles1

False im naughty

you drink the recomnended 2 litres a day


----------



## justone

trueish! usually!
You are an animal lover? T/F?


----------



## popsickles1

True but dh allergic so my cat lives with my sister

t/f you like swimming


----------



## justone

True. 
T/F? You spend too much time online?


----------



## popsickles1

Defo true

you havr great friends


----------



## justone

true!
T/F? You work in the public sector?


----------



## popsickles1

True 

you like pink


----------



## justone

False prefer red!
T/F? Your DH is self-employed?


----------



## karenanna

False

You are going out at the weekend for a few drinks?


----------



## Lollie2501

False

You're watching the soaps?


----------



## justone

True!
T/F? You believe in heaven?


----------



## popsickles1

True 

you enjoy being pampered.....


----------



## Lollie2501

True

You're tucked up in bed?


----------



## popsickles1

True (although wide awake)

U have a busy day ahead of u)


----------



## Lollie2501

True

(Ended up falling back to sleep this morning, lol! Then had trouble getting up!!)

You have been shopping today?


----------



## popsickles1

True......

You drive a diesel car


----------



## justone

True.
T/F? You would love a new car? (Mine is 6 years old.)


----------



## popsickles1

Defo True (mine has a greaty big huge dent in the boot)

you are cooking you're tea right now


----------



## Janey E

False (dowing a large G &T and a packet of hula hoops!)

You think TV on a saturday night is complete rubbish!


----------



## Lollie2501

True

Your eating out tonight?


----------



## Janey E

False (diets dont allow!)

You have a  mountain of ironing to do


----------



## Lollie2501

True

You are having a Sunday Roast tomorrow?


----------



## popsickles1

False

t/f u have an i phone


----------



## Monkeymoo

False

you will have a lie in tomoro


----------



## popsickles1

True

You are reading a lovely book


----------



## sarah_2011

true 

you are watching wild at heart


----------



## shelleysugar

false (Sherlock)

You have been to a Wassail ceremony?
(I went tonight - great fun!)


----------



## sarah_2011

false (whats one of those!)

youve got work tomorrow


----------



## springsunshine

True

U ate too much chocolate today?

x


----------



## karenanna

False

You wish it would snow?


----------



## kemik

false

u need to redecorate


----------



## lollipops

True

T/F - you had a Sunday roast?


----------



## justone

false
T/F? You had visitors today?


----------



## popsickles1

False

u like brass bands


----------



## justone

falseish.. only at Christmas!
T/F? You are trying to get into shape after Christmas?


----------



## popsickles1

True

you are at work now


----------



## justone

True   (needs must!)
T/F? You wish you earned more money?


----------



## popsickles1

True

you like soap operas


----------



## Irishlady

True (esp eastenders!)

you have a birthday in January? 

x


----------



## popsickles1

False october.......

You are a 70s baby


----------



## spookster

True!
T/F? You have a dog!


----------



## popsickles1

False

u like marmite


----------



## kemik

false

you dont have to work  tomorrow.


----------



## popsickles1

True on leave

you wprk in the public sector


----------



## kemik

True (NHS)


You would like to go socialising


----------



## karenanna

False (feeling unsocial this evening - night in with the TV!)

You feel tired


----------



## popsickles1

True

you are a special person


----------



## kemik

true 

You need to relax


----------



## popsickles1

very true 

you like a lovely walk in the park>......


----------



## justone

true but prefer walking along the coast!
T/F? _Masterchef_ always makes you hungry?


----------



## minkey114

True  

T/F You get frizzy hair in the rain?


----------



## justone

so so true!
T/F? You love a biccie with your tea?


----------



## Janey E

False (I like half a packet)  

You have turned the heating up tonight?


----------



## justone

me too!
True!
T/F? You have the cold at the mo?


----------



## karenanna

False (but no doubt will get one soon)

Have broken your New Year's resolution already?


----------



## minkey114

False   (so far!!)

T/F Just can't help but secretly love The Only Way is Essex   ?


----------



## Janey E

False (havent watched it yet!)

T/F you have spoken with a family member on the phone tonight?


----------



## popsickles1

yes, my dh he is on nights lol

you have eaten a takeaway tonight......


----------



## cohensmummy

False( though could just now  )

You are in love with Peter Andre   x


----------



## minkey114

Urrmmm.....true  

T/F You are having trouble sleeping?


----------



## cohensmummy

True


----------



## cohensmummy

Sorryressed enter too fast xx
T/f you wish you was somewhere hot and sunny


----------



## VixiePie

False (I love winter lol)

You are contemplating whether to get something to eat...?


----------



## minkey114

He he true  

T/F You are thinking hot chocolate and a biccie be good right now?


----------



## cohensmummy

True  (if some1 is making it)

You are thinking its too cold to Even consider climbing out of bed


----------



## minkey114

So true (need a wee but too cold   to get up)

T/F You wish you could have a crystal ball to see your future?


----------



## cohensmummy

So so true. 

You wish some people would realise what they have in life xx


----------



## VixiePie

Absolutely True

You have a pet?


----------



## cohensmummy

True( two pugs and five guinea pigs )

You should really be going to sleep   xx


----------



## popsickles1

True

You have cold feet


----------



## freespirit.

False , i've just put the heating on and am snuggled up with a jot chocolate .


You are gonna be so tired when you wake up


----------



## popsickles1

True

u wear glasses


----------



## freespirit.

False 

You ride a Harley Davidson


----------



## VixiePie

hahaaha False!! 

You are wearing boots today?


----------



## Monkeymoo

Not yet, still in slippers but planning on wearing boots
u had porridge for breakfast


----------



## minkey114

True (with sunflower seeds & raspberries)

You are on your way into work?


----------



## popsickles1

You cant wait till payday


----------



## VixiePie

very true, roll on Friday..,

You still watch cartoons?


----------



## springsunshine

Yes, but not out of choice lol

U are waiting for something exciting in the post?

x


----------



## justone

False but wish I was!
T/F? You have ridden on a camel in the Sahara?


----------



## minkey114

True  

T/F You really should make more effort to keep in contact with friends?


----------



## pinkcat

Part 2 ........... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279489.0


----------

